# La grippe aviaire...



## jatse (9 Octobre 2005)

Ce matin je regardait les info, ils parlaient des oiseaux migrateurs atteinds de la grippe avière.
Tout de suite après les info, la pub...

Première pub: un type entrain de peindre des oiseaux, et a la fin ils s'envolent (ils ressemblait aux oiseaux des info)...Microsoft, "On imagine".:rateau:


----------



## rennesman (9 Octobre 2005)

C'est fin et subtil ça encore...


----------



## juju palavas (9 Octobre 2005)

jatse a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin je regardait les info, ils parlaient des oiseaux migrateurs atteinds de la grippe avière.
> Tout de suite après les info, la pub...
> 
> Première pub: un type entrain de peindre des oiseaux, et a la fin ils s'envolent (ils ressemblait aux oiseaux des info)...Microsoft, "On imagine".:rateau:



Pour faire le portrait d'un oiseau par Jacques PRÉVERT

Peindre d'abord une cage
avec une porte ouverte
peindre ensuite
quelque chose de joli
quelque chose de simple
quelque chose de beau
quelque chose d'utile
pour l'oiseau
placer ensuite la toile contre un arbre
dans un jardin
dans un bois
ou dans une forêt
se cacher derrière l'arbre
sans rien dire
sans bouger...
Parfois l'oiseau arrive vite
mais il peut aussi bien mettre de longues années
avant de se décider
Ne pas se décourager
attendre
attendre s'il faut pendant des années
la vitesse ou la lenteur de l'arrivée de l'oiseau
n'ayant aucun rapport
avec la réussite du tableau
Quand l'oiseau arrive
s'il arrive
observer le plus profond silence
attendre que l'oiseau entre dans la cage
et quand il est entré
fermer doucement la porte avec le pinceau
puis
effacer un à un tous les barreaux
en ayant soin de ne toucher aucune des plumes de l'oiseau
Faire ensuite le portrait de l'arbre
en choisissant la plus belle de ses branches
pour l'oiseau
peindre aussi le vert feuillage et la fraîcheur du vent
la poussière du soleil
et le bruit des bêtes de l'herbe dans la chaleur de l'été
et puis attendre que l'oiseau se décide à chanter
Si l'oiseau ne chante pas
c'est mauvais signe
signe que le tableau est mauvais
mais s'il chante c'est bon signe
signe que vous pouvez signer
Alors vous arrachez tout doucement
une des plumes de l'oiseau
et vous écrivez votre nom dans un coin du tableau.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

rires a part...... 
autant la "vache folle" avait survolé sur moi sans trop d'etat d'ame pour  acheter de la viande bovine, 
autant cette nouvelle maladie animale me fout la trouille surtout depuis que j'ai entendu un politicien donner l'ordre , aux chercheurs , de priorité a trouver un vaccin pour cette maladie
je ne me rappelle pas que , a la decouverte de la vache folle ,  on avait ordonné une chose similaire et cela m'inquiete vraiment beaucoup


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rires a part......
> autant la "vache folle" avait survol&#233; sur moi sans trop d'etat d'ame pour  acheter de la viande bovine,
> autant cette nouvelle maladie animale me fout la trouille surtout depuis que j'ai entendu un politicien donner l'ordre , aux chercheurs , de priorit&#233; a trouver un vaccin pour cette maladie
> je ne me rappelle pas que , a la decouverte de la vache folle ,  on avait ordonn&#233; une chose similaire et cela m'inquiete vraiment beaucoup


c'est un peu le syndrome habituel, faut pas s'&#233;tonner...
apres la temp&#234;te de 99 en France, au moindre coup de vent c'&#233;tait alerte niveau rouge dans tous les coins, on se barricade, limite on construit des abris antinucl&#233;aires... Tout &#231;a pour pas grand chose...

Apres le tsunami en Tha&#239;lande, a la moindre secousse sismique au large, c'&#233;tait alerte g&#233;n&#233;rale, tout le monde se planque... Pour rien...

Les Etats-unis se ramassent un cyclone sur le coin de la bugne, un deuxieme arrive peu apres, meme cinema, alors que les degats ont ete beaucoup plus modestes...

Pour kreutzfeld-Jakob c'est pareil : tout le monde a bien eu les miquettes, donc au moindre virus &#233;ventuel qui peut-etre, si &#231;a s'trouve, pourrait debouler, on sort les masques a gaz et on flingue tous les poulets qui foutent le nez dehors...

La peur de LA Grande Catastrophe, les medias jouent avec, relay&#233;s par notre phobie du cataclysme (qui est un peu le propre de l'homme quand meme).
Des virus d&#233;gueulasses yen a plein les march&#233;s chinois, des gars qui crevent de maladies pas nettes yen a partout dans le monde tous les jours. 
Alors les autorites semblent prendre les devants "au cas ou" en s'amusant a nous faire fremir au passage, tant mieux, mais la peur n'evite pas le danger...
pour ma part je trouve tout &#231;a un peu exag&#233;r&#233;, comme d'habitude...

bon, je vais finir mon poulet frites...

EDIT : ceci dit, on &#233;crit grippe aviAIre...


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rires a part......
> autant la "vache folle" avait survolé sur moi sans trop d'etat d'ame pour  acheter de la viande bovine,
> autant cette nouvelle maladie animale me fout la trouille surtout depuis que j'ai entendu un politicien donner l'ordre , aux chercheurs , de priorité a trouver un vaccin pour cette maladie
> je ne me rappelle pas que , a la decouverte de la vache folle ,  on avait ordonné une chose similaire et cela m'inquiete vraiment beaucoup



Oui, moi aussi ça m'inquiète.

En même temps, faut dire que les canard sont en première ligne.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi aussi ça m'inquiète.
> 
> En même temps, faut dire que les canard sont en première ligne.




oui , du poulet on passe au canard ....a quand les dindes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Bon, une pr&#233;cision quand m&#234;me, la grippe aviaire n'est transmise que par les oiseaux vivants et les carcasses d'animaux morts de la maladie, et ce via les voies respiratoire. Vous pouvez continuer &#224; mettre la poule au pot le dimanche, aucun risque ce ce c&#244;t&#233;. 

Par ailleurs, en ce qui concerne les dindes, le professeur Dominique Tamer nous informe que le risque est nul tant qu'elles ne sortent pas de leur cercle.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Octobre 2005)

je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux manger avec un masque a gaz quand meme... pour plus de surete...
La poule au pot, c'est pas aussi dangereux que le blork en croute mais pas loin...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Pas d'inquiétude à avoir, il y aura comme en Louisiane des vaccins pour tous les blancs.


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

les blancs de poulet ? 
Tant mieux ! C'est ce que je préfère !
(à part les sots-l'y-laissent, et un peu les cuisses aussi - le reste, je vous le donne )


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rires a part......
> autant la "vache folle" avait survolé sur moi sans trop d'etat d'ame pour  acheter de la viande bovine,
> autant cette nouvelle maladie animale me fout la trouille surtout depuis que j'ai entendu un politicien donner l'ordre , aux chercheurs , de priorité a trouver un vaccin pour cette maladie
> je ne me rappelle pas que , a la decouverte de la vache folle , on avait ordonné une chose similaire et cela m'inquiete vraiment beaucoup



Pas possible, le vaccin contre le prion....

C'est juste pour ça.

Donc ne t'inquiète pas et mange du poulet avec des frites !


----------



## valoriel (9 Octobre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible, le vaccin contre le prion....
> 
> C'est juste pour ça.
> 
> Donc ne t'inquiète pas et mange du poulet avec des frites !


Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, l'obésité fait plus de morts que le grippe aviaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Vi, mais si le virus mute et devient transmissible d'homme &#224; homme (Oui SM d'homme &#224; femme aussi), l&#224;, on se dirige vers une solution drastique au probl&#232;me de la surpopulation mondiale, d'o&#249; les quelques pr&#233;cautions prises, pour qu'au moins la classe politique et les hommes d'affaires les plus riches survivent. :rateau:




D'ailleurs, &#224; ce sujet, ce thread est une h&#233;r&#233;sie, si ce virus c'&#233;tait Microsoft, il serait tellement bugg&#233; qu'il ne parviendrait &#224; venir &#224; bout que de lui m&#234;me (et encore ...)


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, mais si le virus mute et devient transmissible d'homme à homme (Oui SM d'homme à femme aussi), là, on se dirige vers une solution drastique au problème de la surpopulation mondiale, d'où les quelques précautions prises, pour qu'au moins la classe politique et les hommes d'affaires les plus riches survivent. :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ca c'est une réponse!


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, l'obésité fait plus de morts que le grippe aviaire



Mais bizarrement, ça fait moins peur à la population !!



Comme les gens qui ont plus peur de prendre l'avion que leur voiture... alors que statistiquement...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Comme les gens qui ont plus peur de prendre l'avion que leur voiture... alors que statistiquement...



C'est vrai n'emp&#234;che... 
La derni&#232;re fois que j'ai approch&#233; ma place de garage &#224; 180 km/h, j'ai failli y rester (tandis qu'avec l'avion, c'est les doigts dans... le nez !)


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai n'empêche...
> La dernière fois que j'ai approché ma place de garage à 180 km/h, j'ai failli y rester (tandis qu'avec l'avion, c'est les doigts dans... le nez !)



Oui mais ça c'est pace que ton garage est pas assez grand !


----------



## juju palavas (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui , du poulet on passe au canard ....a quand les dindes ?



sans vouloir t'affoller

Quelque 1.800 dindes sont mortes cette semaine dans un élevage près de Balikesir, dans l'ouest de la Turquie. Ankara a confirmé samedi qu'elles avaient succombé à la grippe aviaire. 


http://www.matin.qc.ca/monde.php?article=20051009124104


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> sans vouloir t'affoller
> 
> Quelque 1.800 dindes sont mortes cette semaine dans un &#233;levage pr&#232;s de Balikesir, dans l'ouest de la Turquie. Ankara a confirm&#233; samedi qu'elles avaient succomb&#233; &#224; la grippe aviaire.
> 
> ...






merci pour l'excelentr nouvelle  
mais pour aujourd'hui personne pourra me casser mon moral plus que 
mes 400 photos loup&#233;s    




ce soir diner vegetarien


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir diner vegetarien



Me dis pas que les dindes mangent de la viande !!!

Et après tu t'étonnes que les ovins soient malades...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Me dis pas que les dindes mangent de la viande !!!
> 
> Et après tu t'étonnes que les ovins soient malades...



Ben si, je vais te le dire, les poules, les canards, les oies, et les dindes ne sont pas végétariens, ce sont, dans la nature, des omnivores à régime carné. L'essentiel de leur alimentation est d'origine animale, et la viande* leur est une nourriture plus naturelle que le blé ou le maïs, qui ne se trouvent d'ailleurs pas dans la nature. 

Par ailleurs, il peut également être utile de préciser que les ovins ne sortent pas d'un ½uf (au sens aviaire du terme), mais sont des mammifères herbivores périssodactyles proches des caprins. Rien à voir avec les dindes.




(*) Par viande, pour ces gallinacées et anatidés, il convient de comprendre essentiellement escargots, limaces, vers, insectes, quelques crustacés d'eau douce pour les anatidés, petits reptiles et batratiens, mais rarement une côte à l'os ou un chateaubriand.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, je vais te le dire, les poules, les canards, les oies, et les dindes ne sont pas végétariens des omnivores à régime carné. L'essentiel de leur alimentation est d'origine animale, et la viande*.....
> Par ailleurs, il peut également être utile de préciser que les ovins ne sortent pas d'un ½uf (au sens aviaire du terme), mais sont des mammifères herbivores périssodactyles proches des caprins.* Rien à voir avec les dindes.*




et moi qui , toute contente croyais avoir TOT compris 
plafffff.....la derniere phrase me jette tous faux espoir  




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (*) Par viande, pour ces gallinacées et anatidés, il convient de comprendre essentiellement escargots, limaces, vers, insectes .......




je me demande si je vais continuer a vouloir etre une dinde :sick: :affraid:


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, je vais te le dire, les poules, les canards, les oies, et les dindes ne sont pas v&#233;g&#233;tariens, ce sont, dans la nature, des omnivores &#224; r&#233;gime carn&#233;. L'essentiel de leur alimentation est d'origine animale, et la viande* leur est une nourriture plus naturelle que le bl&#233; ou le ma&#239;s, qui ne se trouvent d'ailleurs pas dans la nature.
> 
> Par ailleurs, il peut &#233;galement &#234;tre utile de pr&#233;ciser que les ovins ne sortent pas d'un &#339;uf (au sens aviaire du terme), mais sont des mammif&#232;res herbivores p&#233;rissodactyles proches des caprins. Rien &#224; voir avec les dindes.
> 
> ...


 Tu as tout &#224; fait raison Pascal, j'ai fait en deux petites phrases un bien bel amalgame...

Merci d'avoir rectifi&#233; et de relever un peu le niveau de la discussion !


----------



## benkenobi (9 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si je vais continuer a vouloir etre une dinde :sick: :affraid:



Si tu n'as pas le régime alimentaire d'une dinde, tu n'en restes pas moins une dinde dans l'âme, rassure-toi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2005)

Geneviève de Fontenay a déjà pris ses précautions : elle a fait enfermer toutes ses dindes pour les protéger en vue de l'élection de la dinde de l'année début décembre.    

P.S. : vous allez rire : je suis un peu grippé en ce moment.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : vous allez rire : je suis un peu grippé en ce moment.



Flûte ! Encore un canard qu'on ne pourra pas laquer !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Flûte ! Encore un canard qu'on ne pourra pas laquer !



S'il y en a un dont je m'attendais à ce qu'il réagisse comme ça, c'est bien toi.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Octobre 2005)

*Un cas de dégénérescence de nioubie*
a été détecté sur macG.

20000 nioubes devront être abattus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Octobre 2005)

- Pull!!!
...

Schboiiiiiiiiiiing...

SBLAM! SBLAM!
...

- Beau doublé, Monsieur le Baron.
- Merci, mon bon James... Veuillez recharger, s'il vous plait.


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu le syndrome habituel, faut pas s'étonner...
> apres la tempête de 99 en France, au moindre coup de vent c'était alerte niveau rouge dans tous les coins, on se barricade, limite on construit des abris antinucléaires... Tout ça pour pas grand chose...
> 
> Apres le tsunami en Thaïlande, a la moindre secousse sismique au large, c'était alerte générale, tout le monde se planque... Pour rien...
> ...



une bonne piqure dans les fesses et hop
fais toi vacciner contre la grippe c'est déjà un bon moyen d'augmenter ses chances


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un cas de d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;rescence de nioubie*
> a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tect&#233; sur macG.
> 
> 20000 nioubes devront &#234;tre abattus.



a la soupe


----------



## supermoquette (10 Octobre 2005)

rennesman &#224; chop&#233; la grippe aviaire ?


----------



## valoriel (10 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rennesman à chopé la grippe aviaire ?


Non, lui c'est la connerie. Ya pas de vaccin contre ça


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2005)

M'en fous de la grippe aviaire, &#231;&#224; fera comme le nuage de Tchernobyl : &#231;&#224; s'arr&#234;tera &#224; la fronti&#232;re


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> une bonne piqure dans les fesses et hop
> fais toi vacciner contre la grippe c'est déjà un bon moyen d'augmenter ses chances



C'est surtout un bon moyen d'attraper la grippe simple.  
A l'hosto, le personnel est encouragé à se faire vacciner contre la grippe, l'année passée, on a eu une recrudescence de malade, peu de temps après le vaccin et ce essentiellement chez des vaccinés.


----------



## iKool (10 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout un bon moyen d'attraper la grippe simple.
> A l'hosto, le personnel est encouragé à se faire vacciner contre la grippe, l'année passée, on a eu une recrudescence de malade, peu de temps après le vaccin et ce essentiellement chez des vaccinés.


Je ne me suis fait vacciner contre la grippe qu'une fois.
Je n'ai eu vraiment la grippe qu'une fois.
C'était la même année, et dans cet ordre là.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

En fait le vaccin contre la grippe c'est pour les années ou il n'y a pas de canicule, ya pas mieux pour la caisse des pensions...  


(je rigole, vous fâchez pas.   )


----------



## krystof (10 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (je rigole, vous fâchez pas.   )




Je suis déçu. Moi qui pensais que tu étais sérieux... pour une fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me suis fait vacciner contre la grippe qu'une fois.
> Je n'ai eu vraiment la grippe qu'une fois.
> C'était la même année, et dans cet ordre là.



Moi aussi, c'était en 1975, quinze jours d'arrêt de travail, l'aspirine en intramusculaires.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

vous m'avez toujours pas vir&#233; cette faute dans le titre, l&#224;?
c'est &#233;nervant &#224; la fin...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> vous m'avez toujours pas viré cette faute dans le titre, là?
> c'est énervant à la fin...



Voili, voilà. 
J'en ai profité pour raccourcir le titre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voili, voilà.
> J'en ai profité pour raccourcir le titre.


ah ben quand meme!!!


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2005)

Pas moi en tout cas ! 

On va encore nous faire le coup de la vache folle.  
Cela ne m'a pas empêché de manger de la côte de boeuf à point. :love: 

Je continuerai à apprécier la poule au pot et le canard à la cochinchinoise !   

Et vous ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2005)

Pas moi non plus (contrairement à ce que mon pseudo pourrait laisser penser !).


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Ca s'rapprocherait plus du SRAS que d'la vache folle...
non "mempapeur" mais bon, m'font marrer dans les journaux ou à la télé "ne vous inquietez pas, pas de pandémie à craindre". Bon le pb c'est que 1) pandémie, pour 80% de la population c'est un personnage de walt disney et 2) quand tu dis "il est pas méchant le chien" le seul truc que tu retiens c'est l'association "chien" et "méchant".

bref, ça va encore être un beau bordel...


----------



## ficelle (14 Octobre 2005)

bientot à la mode....


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je continuerai à apprécier la poule au pot et le canard à la cochinchinoise !



Vous avez les recettes ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2005)

j'en vois qui ne suivent pas...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bientot à la mode....



tiens !... salut Patoch ...   (private j.)

Heu sinon... si, moi j'ai peur...


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'en vois qui ne suivent pas...




C'est pour relancer la machine !


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tiens !... salut Patoch ...   (private j.)
> 
> Heu sinon... si, moi j'ai peur...


Pas de quoi, la pandémie s'arrêtera à la frontière française.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Pas de quoi, la pandémie s'arrêtera à la frontière française.


 
Heureusement que la turquie et la Roumanie ne sont pas encore dans l'UE, sinon les oiseaux migrateurs auraient pu passer la frontière.


----------



## iDiot (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Pas de quoi, la pandémie s'arrêtera à la frontière française.




Elle a pas ces papiers?


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pas ces papiers?


 
Nan mais y'a un mur invisible, ce même mur qui a arrêté le nuage de tchernobyl... On est sauvés...


----------



## iDiot (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais y'a un mur invisible, ce même mur qui a arrêté le nuage de tchernobyl... On est sauvés...




Aaaaah oui.... ce mur là  

Si je me souviens bien, il y en a un aussi en Belgique non?


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah oui.... ce mur là
> 
> Si je me souviens bien, il y en a un aussi en Belgique non?


En fait, le nuage, il a fait que s'émiéter le long des frontières, il n'est entré dans aucun pays, il n'avait pas le droit. Il n'a irradié que des comuniss pas prudent avec leurs centrales que c'est limitte bien fait pour eux, y z'avaient qu'à faire appel à EDF.
Voilà.
C'est grâce à l'Europe (pour une fois que ce n'est pas de sa faute...)
Dormez tranquille, nos dirigeants veillent au grain (et le poulet qu'à la grippe, il n'en aura pas du grain et du coup, il ne viendra pas nous contaminer, c'est logique, je ne vois pas pourquoi nous devrions avoir peur, c'est mauvais pour la croissance, en plus)


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Si ça s'trouve, faut filer les poulets qu'ont la grippe à manger aux vaches qu'ont la maladie de kreutzfled jacob, ptêt que ça va les guérir. Bah quoi - par - ça fait + non ?


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Si ça s'trouve, faut filer les poulets qu'ont la grippe à manger aux vaches qu'ont la maladie de kreutzfled jacob, ptêt que ça va les guérir. Bah quoi - par - ça fait + non ?


Pas con.
Fondug : prix nobel !!


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Octobre 2005)

faut voir les Guignols de l'info du 11 de ce moi avec CocoaJT par exemple : c'est excellent &#224; ce sujet


vive le business plan


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi en tout cas !
> 
> On va encore nous faire le coup de la vache folle.
> Cela ne m'a pas emp&#234;ch&#233; de manger de la c&#244;te de boeuf &#224; point. :love:
> ...



Manifestement certains d&#233;tails t'ont &#233;chapp&#233;.

Pour ton info c'est pas en bouffant de la poule au pot que tu risques de choper quoi que se soit.

Si les &#233;tats europ&#233;ens se mobilisent c'est pour &#233;viter que les infections de volatiles se multiplient, c'est pour &#233;viter qu'&#224; force de transformations le virus puisse muter et se transmettre d'&#234;tre humain &#224; &#234;tre humain.

Si c'&#233;tait le cas je pense que ferais moins le malin.

Dans le doute, et de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, vaut mieux &#233;viter de fanfaronner  avec ce genre de trucs. On jugera les actes au moment ou...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

Tant que c'est pas la grippe à bière ça ne changera pas ma consommation...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Octobre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas la grippe à bière ça ne changera pas ma consommation...




*Je ne savais pas *
qu'iPantoufle était le deuxième pseudo de Pascal77...



 



:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2005)

ça se peut....


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas la grippe à bière ça ne changera pas ma consommation...




Cette grippe là est chronique chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Ben moi, j'ai pas particuli&#232;rement peur, mais &#231;a me ferait chier de tr&#233;passer avant d'avoir surf&#233; sur le prochain PM G5 dual-core.... :rateau:


----------



## pim (15 Octobre 2005)

Seul moyen d'&#233;viter la grippe aviaire : rester chez soi devant son ordinateur. Ce dernier peut &#234;tre allum&#233; ou &#233;teint, cela ne change rien :rateau:

Moi si la grippe aviaire arrive, je me mets au tire au pigeon ! Depuis le temps que &#231;a me d&#233;mange, de d&#233;gommer ces c.... de pigeons en face de chez moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Seul moyen d'éviter la grippe aviaire : rester chez soi devant son ordinateur. Ce dernier peut être allumé ou éteint, cela ne change rien :rateau:
> 
> Moi si la grippe aviaire arrive, je me mets au tire au pigeon ! Depuis le temps que ça me démange, de dégommer ces c.... de pigeons en face de chez moi



Pourquoi attendre que la grippe aviaire arrive ? Fais-le maintenant ! Et si on te dit quelquechose, tu répondras que c'est une action préventive.


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2005)

La grippe aviaire ... &#231;a peut craindre. Mais le truc qui fout les jetons c'est le virus Ebola (et un autre du m&#234;me genre) qui s&#233;vit en Afrique. &#199;a, on sait que &#231;a se transmet tr&#232;s facilement, que l'on ne sait pas le soigner et que &#231;a tue presqu'&#224; chaque fois.
Le virus sympa, quoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça se peut....



T'es mauvaise langue, là, voilà ce que j'en disais, moi, sur le sujet, en début de semaine.



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, une précision quand même, la grippe aviaire n'est transmise que par les oiseaux vivants et les carcasses d'animaux morts de la maladie, et ce via les voies respiratoire. Vous pouvez continuer à mettre la poule au pot le dimanche, aucun risque ce ce côté.
> 
> Par ailleurs, en ce qui concerne les dindes, le professeur Dominique Tamer nous informe que le risque est nul tant qu'elles ne sortent pas de leur cercle.





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, mais si le virus mute et devient transmissible d'homme à homme (Oui SM d'homme à femme aussi), là, on se dirige vers une solution drastique au problème de la surpopulation mondiale, d'où les quelques précautions prises, pour qu'au moins la classe politique et les hommes d'affaires les plus riches survivent. :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça te rappelles rien ?



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement certains détails t'ont échappé.
> 
> Pour ton info c'est pas en bouffant de la poule au pot que tu risques de choper quoi que se soit.
> 
> ...



Mince, on avait la même opinion avant même qu'il ne l'exprime, toute son échelle des valeurs vacille !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Octobre 2005)

hi,hi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je continuerai à apprécier la poule au pot et le canard à la cochinchinoise !
> 
> Et vous ?



Tu sais, mon bon al02,, moi du moment que tu ne ponds pas un nouveau thread à 2 balles sur les Corses, je m'en beurre un peu la raie...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, mon bon al02,, moi du moment que tu ne ponds pas un nouveau thread à 2 balles sur les Corses, je m'en beurre un peu la raie...



Bon, je crois qu'il a son compte...

Suivant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je crois qu'il a son compte...
> 
> Suivant !



Oui... Pas de quoi s'en laquer le vié...


----------



## pim (15 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi attendre que la grippe aviaire arrive ? Fais-le maintenant ! Et si on te dit quelquechose, tu répondras que c'est une action préventive.



Le seul truc qui me fait hésiter, c'est que cela risque de se transformer en foyer de pandémie, vu que la maladie semble être transmise aussi par des carcasses d'oiseaux morts


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2005)

Mangeons les vivants, alors... Non?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Pas de quoi s'en laquer le vié...



Le mien est déjà exposé au musée de l'homme...

Sous plusieurs couche de verni...


----------



## pim (15 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mangeons les vivants, alors... Non?


Ok, mais &#224; ce moment l&#224; il va falloir les nourrir un peu, parce qu'ils sont tr&#232;s maigres !

Or un tel acte de bont&#233; m'est impossible, en raison d'une aversion personnelle contre toutes les bestioles, et particuli&#232;rement les volatils.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mangeons les vivants, alors... Non?



Pas facile, ça, à chaque fois qu'on commence à les bouffer, ces cons là, ils claquent. ils font aucun effort non plus, hein !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est déjà exposé au musée de l'homme...
> 
> *Sous plusieurs couche de verni...*



C'est le seul moyen qu'ils ont trouvés pour lui donner un semblant de rigidité !


----------



## quetzalk (15 Octobre 2005)

Si j'ai bien compris il suffit de ne pas respirer les poules de trop près ?  Surtout le trouffion d'ailleurs.

Boah sinon on verra bien si ça fait comme la grippe espagnole de 1918, mais l'ambiance "bonjour, voici notre nouvelle collection de psychoses pour l'hiver" est un peu lourdasse de la part de la presse. Ca me rappelle les fameuses inondations d'il y a deux ans, vous vous rappelez quand Paris devait être sous 3 mètres d'eau, le métro cassé pendant 5 ans, etc... ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris il suffit de ne pas respirer les poules de trop près ?  Surtout le trouffion d'ailleurs.



Y'en a qui vont etre déçus.


----------



## mactambour (15 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui vont etre déçus.



Tout est prévu..  








 :love: ​


----------



## pim (15 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui vont etre déçus.



C'est bien, ce genre de musique évolue, il y a quelques années c'était N---- la Police, maintenant c'est N---- les poules :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Pas de quoi s'en laquer le vié...



Pas de quoi non plus envier le laquais.    



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, ce genre de musique évolue, il y a quelques années c'était N---- la Police, maintenant c'est N---- les poules :sleep:



Bah, tu sais : pour passer des poulets aux poules, c'est facile. Il suffit d'enlever le t.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Tout est prévu..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Illustration édifiante...   :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi non plus (contrairement à ce que mon pseudo pourrait laisser penser !).




en voila un !!!il faut l'abattre,il revient de turquie!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en voila un !!!il faut l'abattre,il revient de turquie!!!!


... à pied par la Chine (et non pas l'inverse).


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le seul moyen qu'ils ont trouvés pour lui donner un semblant de rigidité !



Du tout c'est pour le proteger des griffes des femmes..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ... à pied par la Chine (et non pas l'inverse).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du tout c'est pour le proteger des griffes des femmes..



Ah, bien ! Remarques, lui au Trocadéro et toi à Nice, ça te laisse du temps libre pour les parties de scrabble©, hein !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2005)

Et oui c'est seulement par ce truchement que j'ai pu me défaire de l'emprise du sexe sur ma vie. Maintenant je ne suis que pur esprit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui c'est seulement par ce truchement que j'ai pu me d&#233;faire de l'emprise du sexe sur ma vie. Maintenant je ne suis que pur esprit.



Eh ! D&#233;connes pas, ce serait la fin du "tomb&#233; de futal"  Le bar ne serait plus jamais le m&#234;me  Sans compter tous tes apprentis qui penseraient pouvoir te remplacer :affraid: Nan, reprends le manche ! (mince, celle l&#224; j'ai failli la louper  ), faut qu't'assumes !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2005)

*Bannir iDuck*
par mesure préventive ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bannir iDuck*
> par mesure préventive ?



DaffyB refuse de s'en charger !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bannir iDuck*
> par mesure préventive ?



Pas la peine. Je ne suis pas contagieux.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine. Je ne suis pas contagieux.




*Tant mieux mon caneton*
Dis, tu sais que c'est bientôt la période des fêtes ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tant mieux mon caneton*
> Dis, tu sais que c'est bientôt la période des fêtes ?



Serial duck killer !


----------



## pim (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tant mieux mon caneton*
> Dis, tu sais que c'est bientôt la période des fêtes ?



J'ai d'ailleurs vu *iDuck* hier à la télé, avec des producteurs du sud-ouest certifiant que rien ne vaut les petites exploitations artisanales pour échapper au virus 

Je pense qu'il faut penser à se problème de grippe aviaire de façon plus globale :


Se dire que entre maintenant et dans 4 ou 5 ans, une forme humaine a disons 80 % de chance d'apparaître ;
Aider les pays concernés à tuer le mal dans l'oeuf... Mais ça c'est une histoire de gros sous, donc problème :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d'ailleurs vu *iDuck* hier à la télé,



Où ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d'ailleurs vu *iDuck* hier à la télé, avec des producteurs du sud-ouest certifiant que rien ne vaut les petites exploitations artisanales pour échapper au virus
> 
> Je pense qu'il faut penser à se problème de grippe aviaire de façon plus globale :
> 
> ...



t'as d'ces expressions ...


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> t'as d'ces expressions ...




je l'avais pas vue çà


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais pas vue &#231;&#224;



Moi non plus. Ca doit &#234;tre un d&#233;faut inh&#233;rent aux canards.


----------



## al02 (18 Octobre 2005)

Les ventes de poulet ont chut&#233; de 10 % en France, suite &#224; la campagne de presse alarmiste sur la grippe avaire.

On est vraiment des moutons de Panurge !! 

Nous allons &#234;tre r&#233;duits &#224; manger de la vache folle !


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Le pb de manger de la vache folle, c'est que le temps d'incubation est super long, ça peut prendre plusieurs années. Alors ça t'laisse encore le temps de chopper la grippe aviaire...


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

J'ai entendu ce matin une personne (je n'ai pas retenu son nom) parler de la grippe aviaire. Elle disait, en gros, "aucun cas en France ni dans les pays limitrophes, alarmisme disproportionné, contamination seulement en cas de contact prolongé et répété avec un animal, aucun risque alimentaire car le virus ne résiste pas à la chaleur (donc à la cuisson)"
Cette dame est, paraît-il, de ceux qui ont les premiers avertis des risques pour la vache folle à l'époque - elle m'a paru assez crédible.

Source : France Inter, ce matin.


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu ce matin une personne (je n'ai pas retenu son nom) parler de la grippe aviaire. Elle disait, en gros, "aucun cas en France ni dans les pays limitrophes, alarmisme disproportionné, contamination seulement en cas de contact prolongé et répété avec un animal, aucun risque alimentaire car le virus ne résiste pas à la chaleur (donc à la cuisson)"
> Cette dame est, paraît-il, de ceux qui ont les premiers avertis des risques pour la vache folle à l'époque - elle m'a paru assez crédible.
> 
> Source : France Inter, ce matin.


 
On est bien d'accord. Le problème est que vu le traitement de l'info par les personnes concernés et le relai dans les médias, ben ce n'est pas ce que retiens la majorité de la population.

Moi y'a un truc qui me fait rire: des cas de grippes aviaires en Europe, en Turquie et en Roumanie. Voila, la Turquie vient tout d'un coup d'intégrer l'Europe.

Le truc qui me fait moins rire est que les spécialistes, les gens compétents, sont bien moins audibles dans les médias que les gens relayant une info de type "sensationnel" même à la forme négative. Quand tu titres "Menace relative sur la grippe aviaire", ben tu ne retiens que menace et grippe aviaire. Le cerveau a du mal à conceptualiser la forme négative. Si j'te dis "ne penses pas à une girafe", que va faire ton cerveau à ton avis ? Ben t'auras une belle image de girafe...


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Cette dame est, para&#238;t-il, de ceux qui ont les premiers avertis des risques pour la vache folle &#224; l'&#233;poque - elle m'a paru assez cr&#233;dible.


Son nom m'&#233;chappe, mais il s'agit d'un v&#233;t&#233;rinaire &#233;pid&#233;miologiste de l'&#233;cole v&#233;t&#233;rinaire de Maisons-Alfort.


----------



## Piero69 (18 Octobre 2005)

Il ne faut pas avoir peur de manger du poulet, le virus est effectivement d&#233;truit pas la chaleur.

Le seul probl&#232;me se pose si le virus se recombine, c.a.d. acquiert a capacit&#233; de se transmettre d'homme &#224; homme (aujourd'hui c'est seulement -et avec difficult&#233;- de l'oiseau &#224; l'homme) aussi effcicacement que la grippe humaine (cad TRES efficacement) , mais avec la mortalit&#233; de la grippe aviaire (70% je crois). Cette recombinaison peut avoir lieu "dans" un homme infect&#233; par les deux types de virus ou dans un porc infect&#233; par les deux virus... c'est pour cela que les &#233;leveurs de poulet vont &#234;tre vaccin&#233;s contre la grippe humaine.

... les virus recombin&#233;s sont souvent &#224; l'origine des grandes epidemies puisque ils peuvent &#234;tre plus virulents et que nos d&#233;fenses n'y sont pas adapt&#233;es(le virus de la grippe espagnole qui a fait beaucoup plus de morts que la WW1 serait de type aviaire recombin&#233;, d'apr&#232;s des travaux r&#233;cents)... Avec les moyens de transports actuels je ne vous raconte pas l'ampleur.


Le truc c'est qu'on ne peut rien produire (sauf des medocs tr&#232;s generiques et &#224; efficacit&#233; r&#233;duite comme le tamiflu) pour se d&#233;fendre tant que le virus humain n'est pas "sorti". :rateau:

... et aussi, juste pour rassurer... normalement les vaccins antigrippaux sont produits en injectant les virus dans des oeufs embryonn&#233;s... le virus H5N1 tue les embryons dans l'oeuf 


Bien sur je ne veux pas &#234;tre alarmiste... mais en tant que biologiste je pense qu'il y a vraiment de quoi flipper


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Piero69 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas avoir peur de manger du pouler, le virus est effectivement détruit pas la chaleur.
> 
> Le seul problème se pose si le virus se recombine, c.a.d. acquiert a capacité de se transmettre d'homme à homme (aujourd'hui c'est seulement -et avec difficulté- de l'oiseau à l'homme) aussi effcicacement que la grippe humaine (cad TRES efficacement) , mais avec la mortalité de la grippe aviaire (70% je crois). Cette recombinaison peut avoir lieu "dans" un homme infecté par les deux types de virus ou dans un porc infecté par les deux virus... c'est pour cela que les éleveurs de poulet vont être vaccinés contre la grippe humaine.
> 
> ...


 
On est bien d'accord que c'est cette recombination qui est dangereuse mais j'te fais le pari que si tu fais un sondage dans la rue, t'auras 85% de réponses positive à une question du genre "A votre avis est il possible en l'état de contracter le virus H5N1 en mangeant des chicken wings ?"


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

Piero69 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur je ne veux pas être alarmiste... mais en tant que biologiste je pense qu'il y a vraiment de quoi flipper


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Si j'te dis "ne penses pas à une girafe", que va faire ton cerveau à ton avis ? Ben t'auras une belle image de girafe...


Quoi ? Les girafes ont la grippe aviaire ?
Ca migre les girafes ?
Y a pas un proverbe, genre "les girafes qui annoncent le retour du printemps" ?

Bon, par précaution, je ne vais plus au zoo !


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Piero69 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur je ne veux pas être alarmiste... mais en tant que biologiste je pense qu'il y a vraiment de quoi flipper


 
<iKool>
Quoi Flipper a la grippe aviaire ? Tain j'vais plus au ciné et j'mange plus d'galak
</iKool>


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Octobre 2005)

*Si seulement les nioubes pouvaient*
migrer loin, très très loin du bar...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Bah un bon nioube &#224; l'ail de temps en temps &#231;a passe


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Son nom m'échappe, mais il s'agit d'un *médecin* épidémiologiste de l'école vétérinaire de Maisons-Alfort.



Oui, mais les vétérinaires de l'hôpital américain de Neuilly, ils en disent quoi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah un bon nioube à l'ail de temps en temps ça passe



Faut virer le germe alors ; sinon tu en rotes toute la journée... Mais c'est vrai que ça relève bien les viandes blanches


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si seulement les nioubes pouvaient*
> migrer loin, très très loin du bar...





en grece?


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si seulement les nioubes pouvaient*
> migrer loin, très très loin du bar...


Ne dis pas ça, malheureux !!
Nous en reviendrions avec la grippe nioubière et tout serait à refaire.


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ne dis pas ça, malheureux !!
> Nous en reviendrions avec la grippe nioubière et tout serait à refaire.




Aaaaaaaa...... atchoum !


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en grece?


   

Je plussoie :style:


----------



## Piero69 (18 Octobre 2005)

C'est moi le nioube ???


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Piero69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi le nioube ???


Je serais toi, j'éviterais le sujet... (conseil de nioube)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

La fin est proche! Repentez vous!!! Nous mourirons tous!    
La nature en a plein les c******s de nous et les animaux se vengent!   

PS : Je sais, lepurfils, je recycle


----------



## grantbis (18 Octobre 2005)

Un nouveau virus????
 
Il a été isolé la première fois en 1955!!!! (contre 1933 pour la grippe humaine)
Une épidémie de grippe humaine a lieu tous les ans! Eh bien, c'est pareil pour la peste aviaire (=grippe).
H = hémagglutinine , N : neuraminidase.
L'homme est sensible aux ss types H1N1, H3N2 ( et H2N2); les oiseaux peuvent etre porteur de tous les ss types de manière asymptomatique (=réservoir de virus) et le H5N7 ne peut toucher que les oiseaux (normalement)!
Ce virus est enveloppé et donc assez fragile au milieu extérieur, sauf à l'acidité pour celui responsable de la peste aviaire d'où la transmission dans les fientes.
Vous allez me dire, mais ou est le danger?
Eh bien c'est que un H5N7 réussissent malgré tout à contaminer un homme (svt des individus qui ont les poulets dans les bras en permanence pour les combats de coq) et que ce virus mute (ce que le virus de la grippe fait tous les ans chez l'homme) ou qu'une cellule soit infectée par 1 virus aviaire et un virus humain en meme temps et qu'un fragment de genome soit échangé => apparition d'une nouvelle variente de la grippe humaine qui pourrait être tres virulente.
Ca fait 50 ans que c'est comme ca et ca fait pas tres longtemps qu'on en parle! Pas d'inquiétude pour l'instant!
IL FAUT ARRETER LA PSYCHOSE
Les médias se régalent en affirmant des banalités et en brodant dessu.
Ce matin, sur une radio tres bien, ils ont découvert que plus le prix de l'essence augmente et plus l'ETAT gagne d'argent  
Trop fort les journalistes! C'est sur que 80% de 0,75 cent d'euro <<< 80% de 1,20 cent d'euro. Rien de nouveau! (Mais ca reste qd meme un scandale).
Tout ca, c'est de la desinformation, il feraient mieux d'inviter des personnes compétentes!


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai vu H2G2 y'a un mois au cinoche, c'est grave ?


----------



## joanes (18 Octobre 2005)

Il faut t'abattre, désolé...


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

Toi qui semble si bien renseign&#233;, il s'agit d'_*une *_souche (un variant quoi) de H5N1, et non pas H5N7...
Il y a bien eu une &#233;pid&#233;mie de H7N7 &#233;quine en 56 mais &#231;a s'arr&#234;te l&#224;...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Le pire c'est qu'il rigole pas


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La fin est proche! Repentez vous!!! Nous mourirons tous!
> La nature en a plein les c******s de nous et les animaux se vengent!
> 
> PS : Je sais, lepurfils, je recycle




Il n'aurait pas la Myxomatose par hasard?

M'a l'air malade se pauvre lapin...


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'il rigole pas


Oui dans un certain sens c'est rassurant... Au moins &#231;a permet de relativiser dans les pires choses &#224; craindre.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

je parlais du post &#224; joanes; on va tous mourir mais certains plus vite que d'autres


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2005)

Et certains l'auront bien cherché !


----------



## joanes (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on va tous mourir mais certains plus vite que d'autres




Aaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhhhhh, "tu vois le poulet quand il cross the road....."

RESTONS AWARE


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Il faut t'abattre, désolé...


 
SM a raison, j'dois être déjà atteint, pour moi il est trop tard... gnééé


----------



## joanes (18 Octobre 2005)

Enfin, le plus embêtant dans tout ça c'est pour nos amis volaillers.
Mon volailler (un très bon volailler, je le recommande), disait ce matin qu'il avait déjà des clients qui préféraient prendre de la dinde plutôt que du poulet.
En ces période de fin d'année ce sont eux qui vont le plus pâtir de la grippe aviaire. On peu tabler sur une baisse de 30% des ventes de poulet, chapons et autres gallinacés. Bon, d'un autre côté ça fera baisser les prix.... Un bon chapon pour noël .


Brève : il faut plus manger du poulet, du canard ou du Turc. Ils ont choppé la grippe...


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

et en plus j'ai cru entendre que les dindons seraient plus sensibles que les poulets &#224; cette souche !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et en plus j'ai cru entendre que les dindons seraient plus sensibles que les poulets à cette souche !



le Cercle des Dindes de Robertav est en voie d'extinction ???


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> le Cercle des Dindes de Robertav est en voie d'extinction ???


:affraid:
Ce serait terrible !!!
Esp&#233;rons que cette vilaine petite b&#234;te aura le savoir vivre de suivre l'exemple du nuage de Tchernobyl.


----------



## al02 (18 Octobre 2005)

Piero69 a dit:
			
		

> le virus H5N1 tue les embryons dans l'oeuf




H5-N1 : Touché-coulé !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

doublon


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> le Cercle des Dindes de Robertav est en voie d'extinction ???



C'est robertav qui va vous prendre en grippe.


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est robertav qui va vous prendre en grippe.



Et ce sera terrrrrible !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Ce serait terrible !!!
> Espérons que cette vilaine petite bête aura le savoir vivre de suivre l'exemple du nuage de Tchernobyl.




fessenheim  est bien plus proche et la aussi il y a un grand risque


----------



## al02 (18 Octobre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Mon volailler (un tr&#232;s bon volailler, je le recommande), disait ce matin qu'il avait d&#233;j&#224; des clients qui pr&#233;f&#233;raient prendre de la *dinde* plut&#244;t que du poulet.



Et dire que certains vont passer No&#235;l en compagnie d'une petite dinde ou d'une oie blanche !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

qu'on les &#233;bouillante, toutes !


----------



## pim (18 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> H5-N1 : Touché-coulé !



Celle-ci c'est la meilleure de la soirée, mais voilà je ne peux plus te bouler !

Dans 24 heures, si je ne suis pas encore mort de :



la grippe aviaire ;
la grippe humaine ;
la grippe nouibière ;
la grippe girafière ;
la grippe couillière ;
.... ZZzzz .... Zz ...


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas y'en a qui ne risquent pas la méningite


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2005)

Bah il peut arriver que la grippe atteignent le syst&#232;me nerveux central


----------



## MrStone (18 Octobre 2005)

Enfin de l&#224; &#224; confondre un ganglion et un cerveau...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

La grippe aviaire est arrivée en Grèce. Les bergers et les zoophiles grecs ont très peur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

Les Etats Unis sont touch&#233;s &#224; leur tour ! Les autorit&#233;s sanitaires viennent d'y faire proc&#233;der &#224; l'abattage de tout un &#233;levage de Boeing 767. D'apr&#232;s le pr&#233;sident Bush, ils auraient &#233;t&#233; contamin&#233;s par des Airbus sauvages.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les Etats Unis sont touchés à leur tour ! Les autorités sanitaires viennent d'y faire procéder à l'abattage de tout un élevage de Boeing 767. D'après le président Bush, ils auraient été contaminés par des Airbus sauvages.



C'est donc vrai : GW Bush est un crétin.


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc vrai : GW Bush est un crétin.


La mère Poulard vient de faire son entrée dans l'axe du mal pour détention de poulets de destruction massive.


----------



## quetzalk (19 Octobre 2005)

Moi, pour éviter d'attraper la grippe lapine, je me cire la *CENSURE* avec du *CENSURE*


----------



## al02 (19 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La grippe aviaire est arrivée en Grèce. Les bergers et les zoophiles grecs ont très peur.



C'est mal parti pour la recette du *canard à la cochinchinoise !*


----------



## joanes (19 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'on les &#233;bouillante, toutes !




et comme &#231;a elles sont plus faciles &#224; plumer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est mal parti pour la recette du *canard à la cochinchinoise !*



C'est le commissaire Magret qui te l'a dit ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est le commissaire Magret qui te l'a dit ?



Nan ! c'est l'inspecteur Canardo !


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

Arf, Pascal, tu viens de faire remonter quelques souvenirs, merkiii


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Arf, Pascal, tu viens de faire remonter quelques souvenirs, merkiii



tu m'as l'air super mélancolique sur tous ces fils qui trainent à par là...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

et regarde tes messages privés...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que certains vont passer Noël en compagnie d'une petite dinde ou d'une oie blanche !





pauvre bioman n'est pas  

obligé de passer son noel sous un arbre clignotant avec pour compagnie sa femme dinde et sa fille oie :rateau: :rateau: 

il a pas de chance celui-là


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Tu manges sous le sapin ?


----------



## rennesman (19 Octobre 2005)

Le grand T'humour ici...aussi poilant qu'un concours d'imitateur de jaques chirac.
Les grands esprits!... pour pas changer...
cette grippe aviaire va encore entrainer des massacres indistincts d'animeaux...des buchers de cadavres..c'est super drole!...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, tu n'as pas fais ton super thread.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Le grand T'humour ici...aussi poilant qu'un concours d'imitateur de jaques chirac.
> Les grands esprits!... pour pas changer...
> cette grippe aviaire va encore entrainer des massacres indistincts d'animeaux...des buchers de cadavres..c'est super drole!...



tu me sembles très désabusé toi, détends toi, fais toi un milk shake, va faire un footing...


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Le grand T'humour ici...aussi poilant qu'un concours d'imitateur de jaques chirac.
> Les grands esprits!... pour pas changer...
> cette grippe aviaire va encore entrainer des massacres indistincts d'animeaux...des buchers de cadavres..c'est super drole!...


Ecoutezzzz
il y a dans ce forum une fracture rennasle, crac crac crac


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ecoutezzzz
> il y a dans ce forum une fracture rennasle, crac crac crac



putain, tu fais super bien le jacques Chirac...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> et comme ça elles sont plus faciles à plumer...



et tu trouves pas que la petite, en haut à droite, elle a l'air super bonne...


----------



## rennesman (19 Octobre 2005)

Pire que la grippe aviaire, 
l'humour des blair'...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Pire que la grippe aviaire,
> l'humour des blair'...



non, en même temps, tu as raison.
Il y a des combats qui valent vraiment le coup, pour la sauvegarde des bêtes et tout et tout...
parce que finalement la faim dans le monde, l'obscurantisme, l'illétrisme, tout ça, ça vaut pas le coup de se battre contre, alors que des petites (ou grosses)* bête tuées dans des conditions épouvantables, je dis voila un vrai combat d'avant-garde, c'est pas comme ces cons de Pakistanais qui tremblent alors qu'on leur a rien demandé... c'est vrai quoi, bordel, à la fin   

* : si ça se trouve tu luttes contre les corridas aussi...

et bien bravo, il faut savoir trouver des causes justes, et utiles... 

allez, c'est pas grave, nous, on a bientôt Sarko, et là on aura plein de bon moments pour bien rigoler encore..


----------



## pim (19 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc vrai : GW Bush est un crétin.



J'en vois qui se plaindre de GWB, qu'est-ce que ça va être quand il sera mort d'une grippe aviaire et qu'ils mettront le gouverneur de Californie dont je n'ose même pas citer le nom (celui pleins de muscles) à la place !

Vu que c'est l'heure de l'apéro et vu la gravité de la discussion je crois que j'ai le droit de mettre un petit rouge :  

Bon maintenant je sors, je vous laisse continuer votre série de blagues, c'est vraiment très réjouissant, plus que les gouverneurs & présidents des States


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et tu trouves pas que la petite, en haut à droite, elle a l'air super bonne...






povre moi :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et tu trouves pas que la petite, en haut à droite, elle a l'air super bonne...



Bof, moi le bondage c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof, moi le bondage c'est pas mon truc.




est que on t'as demandé c'est quoi ton truc ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que on t'as demandé c'est quoi ton truc ?



En fait si y a un truc que j'aime bien dans le bondage: le baillon.


----------



## rennesman (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> non, en m&#234;me temps, tu as raison.
> Il y a des combats qui valent vraiment le coup, pour la sauvegarde des b&#234;tes et tout et tout...
> parce que finalement la faim dans le monde, l'obscurantisme, l'ill&#233;trisme, tout &#231;a, &#231;a vaut pas le coup de se battre contre, alors que des petites (ou grosses)* b&#234;te tu&#233;es dans des conditions &#233;pouvantables, je dis voila un vrai combat d'avant-garde, c'est pas comme ces cons de Pakistanais qui tremblent alors qu'on leur a rien demand&#233;... c'est vrai quoi, bordel, &#224; la fin
> 
> ...



&#231;a n'a pas de sens ce que tu p&#233;rores..et je pense pas qu'on puisse aimer l'humanit&#233; si on m&#233;prise les 'animeaux'...ca me parait antinomique...les humains &#233;tant avant tout ,des animeaux...quand a la corrida, c'est une coutume barbare qui satisfait au besoin de sauvagerie des gens m&#233;diocres.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

h&#233; ben...


----------



## valoriel (19 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Pire que la grippe aviaire,
> l'humour des blair'...


mais pourquoi je peux pas le bouler rouge 












_peut-être paske je l'ai fait hier   _​


----------



## al02 (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas comme ces cons de Pakistanais qui tremblent alors qu'on leur a rien demandé...



T'es dur avec eux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> T'es dur avec eux !



Euh ... Là, c'était du second degré, une sorte de démonstration par l'absurde, il disait en fait exactement le contraire de ce qu'il pensait.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... Là, c'était du second degré, une sorte de démonstration par l'absurde, il disait en fait exactement le contraire de ce qu'il pensait.



Merci Pascal, c'est un peu de ça que je parlais quand je citais l'illétrisme par exemple, et m'est avis qu'il y a encore du boulot...


----------



## al02 (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pascal, c'est un peu de ça que je parlais quand je citais l'illétrisme par exemple, et m'est avis qu'il y a encore du boulot...


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

>



fais pas cette tête, moi aussi il m'arrive de rire parfois


----------



## al02 (19 Octobre 2005)

Grippe aviaire : Le virus gagne la Russie occidentale

C'est un virus *russe* !


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc vrai : GW Bush est un crétin.



merde, ça c'est une révélation


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

j'ai rien suivi, mais pour info, vous vous faites la guerre, 
A celui qui aura le plus de pages...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

heu.....Pareil, enfin, presque...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Grippe aviaire : Le virus gagne la Russie occidentale
> 
> C'est un virus *russe* !



Non, je crois que c'est un virus capitaliste. Sale temps pour la Chine.


----------



## al02 (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> fais pas cette t&#234;te, moi aussi il m'arrive de rire parfois



Non, je reste serin (sic) !  



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> heu.....Pareil, enfin, presque...



Pas de probl&#232;me, mais j'ai une page d'avance en nombre de messages ! :love:


----------



## al02 (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien suivi, mais pour info, vous vous faites la guerre,
> A celui qui aura le plus de pages...?




Oui, et ce fil *initialis&#233;** par mes soins m&#232;ne d'une courte t&#234;te ! :love: 

*(*)* d'aucuns diraient *initi&#233;*, mais je laisse le soin aux initi&#233;s de trancher.


----------



## rezba (20 Octobre 2005)

Sondage sur le site du midi libre, hier (et aujourd'hui aussi, d'ailleurs) :
"Apr&#232;s l'apparition du virus de la grippe aviaire en Europe, &#234;tes-vous ?
- Tr&#232;s inquiet
- Inquiet
- Pas du tout inquiet
- Sans opinion"

J'adore les termes du sondage... Ou comment faire de "Inquiet" la valeur m&#233;diane. 


A part &#231;a, mon pote volailler, l'autre jour, qui me dit :
"Tu t'imagines pas comme les gens sont cons. L'autre jour, une cliente me dit : "Ah non, pas de poulet, mon mari a peur d'en manger. Donnez-moi donc une pintade".


----------



## al02 (20 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sondage sur le site du midi libre, hier (et aujourd'hui aussi, d'ailleurs) :
> "Apr&#232;s l'apparition du virus de la grippe aviaire en Europe, &#234;tes-vous ?
> - Tr&#232;s inquiet
> - Inquiet
> ...



Sondage lu dans un *canard*, c'est tout dire !  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> A part &#231;a, mon pote volailler, l'autre jour, qui me dit :
> "Tu t'imagines pas comme les gens sont cons. L'autre jour, une cliente me dit : "Ah non, pas de poulet, mon mari a peur d'en manger. Donnez-moi donc une pintade".



J'adore !:love:


----------



## quetzalk (20 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, mon pote volailler, l'autre jour, qui me dit :
> "Tu t'imagines pas comme les gens sont cons. L'autre jour, une cliente me dit : "Ah non, pas de poulet, mon mari a peur d'en manger. Donnez-moi donc une pintade".



   
dans la même série j'ai entendu hier à FranceInfo que les ventes de volailles... augmentent : les gens en achètent "d'avance" pour les congeler, et "continuer à manger du poulet même si l'épidémie arrive" :rateau: :rateau: :mouais: 
Quels cons, les autres.
:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

D't'fa&#231;on d&#232;s 56&#176;C tous les germes sont niqu&#233;s. T'inquient je m'inqui&#232;te pour mes c..... car je vais prendre ma douche chaude :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant je sors, je vous laisse continuer votre s&#233;rie de blagues, c'est vraiment tr&#232;s r&#233;jouissant, plus que les gouverneurs & pr&#233;sidents des States




*Inutile de se d&#233;placer*
jusqu'au States vu le bestiaire bien d'chez nous dont on dispose.

C'est bien plus le rhume de cerveau qui semble attaquer la classe politique fran&#231;aise qui m'inqui&#232;te...







:hein:


----------



## Le chat (20 Octobre 2005)

Mangez des poules!!!!

En France les contr&#244;les sont r&#233;glos je pense, on n'a pas &#224; s'en faire...


----------



## pim (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> heu.....Pareil, enfin, presque...


*Stook* mod&#233;rateur ! *Stook* mod&#233;rateur ! *Stook* mod&#233;rateur !


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Mangez des poules!!!!
> 
> En France les contrôles sont réglos je pense, on n'a pas à s'en faire...



pourquoi?, tu t'en fais, toi?


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

on a cas fusionner...  

mais en restant protégés, parce qu'avec tous ces nouveaux virus...


----------



## pim (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> on a cas fusionner...
> 
> mais en restant protégés, parce qu'avec tous ces nouveaux virus...


C'est tr&#232;s dangereux de fusionner les deux fils. Je crois avoir lu quelque chose &#224; ce propos, sur le fait d'en mettre deux en contact :



			
				grantbis a dit:
			
		

> Le danger c'est [..] qu'une cellule soit infect&#233;e par un virus aviaire et un virus humain en m&#234;me temps et qu'un fragment de genome soit &#233;chang&#233; : apparition d'une nouvelle variante de la grippe humaine qui pourrait &#234;tre tr&#232;s virulente.



On risque de voir appara&#238;tre une variante d'un fil, plus dangereuse que tout le contenu du Bar :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> *Stook* modérateur ! *Stook* modérateur ! *Stook* modérateur !



arrete, tu m'excites....




			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> on a cas fusionner...




arrete, tu m'excites....


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> arrete, tu m'excites....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Alors... *FuSiOnS...? *     oui ou non...?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> arrete, tu m'excites....




*et voilà*
la Stook se raidit.





:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *et voilà*
> la Stook se raidit.
> 
> 
> ...




enfin raide!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors... *FuSiOnS...? *     oui ou non...?








*Fuuuuuuuuuusssssiiiiiiioooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*









​


----------



## joanes (20 Octobre 2005)

Mangeons des poules.....






au pot,



et de la gardiane





de taureau.....


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

là, ça y est tu m'as donné faim, on bouffe où???


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

Navarrin d'agneau, &#231;a rappelle le go&#251;t du nioube


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> là, ça y est tu m'as donné faim, on bouffe où???


au restaurant? 











  ​


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Navarrin d'agneau, ça rappelle le goût du nioube



t'aimerais bien en avoir un sous la dent, hein, mais tu es trop éloigné, dans ton pays de cocagne     et gaffe que la grippe nioubière ne se transmette pas.... 

Rassures-toi, nous aussi on aimerait bien bouffer du vieil accro   mais j'ai peur que la viande ne soit pas très tendre, voire un peu faisandée...:rateau: , un jour tu verras que tu te sentiras mieux sur le forum : "Old Gé"


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> au restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben, non, finalement, je vais rester devant mon ordi parce que j'ai pas le temps, avec tous ces fils à suivre, c'est le bordel


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Rassures-toi, nous aussi on aimerait bien bouffer du vieil accro   mais j'ai peur que la viande ne soit pas très tendre, voire un peu faisandée...:rateau:



Ouiiiii, on m'appelle ?


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Pas mieux, d'vant le pc, oui oui, le pc du bureau... A manger un sandwich yapabon et un demi flan à la noix de coco, soi disant des Tropiques mais à mon avis elle vient de Creteil... Bref, ranafout, bouffe vite avalée, taf expédié car ce soir Chablis party à la zonmé...

Non, j'donne pas mon adresse


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> t'aimerais bien en avoir un sous la dent, hein, mais tu es trop éloigné, dans ton pays de cocagne     et gaffe que la grippe nioubière ne se transmette pas....
> 
> Rassures-toi, nous aussi on aimerait bien bouffer du vieil accro   mais j'ai peur que la viande ne soit pas très tendre, voire un peu faisandée...:rateau: , un jour tu verras que tu te sentiras mieux sur le forum : "Old Gé"


Prends garde, hardi explorateur, toi qui erre le nez au vent, le casque colonial négligement posé de côté et le bermuda ouvert sur des mollets poilus, car aux tréfonds de la jungle innextricable des forums rôde la plus féroce tribue qui fut jamais : celle des terribles _*nioubophages*_ (ceux dont on ne pronnonce le nom que la peur au ventre et la sueur au front)


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Prends garde, hardi explorateur, toi qui erre le nez au vent, le casque colonial négligement posé de côté et le bermuda ouvert sur des mollets poilus, car aux tréfonds de la jungle innextricable des forums rôde la plus féroce tribue qui fut jamais : celle des terribles _*nioubophages*_ (ceux dont on ne pronnonce le nom que la peur au ventre et la sueur au front)


Qui, les modos? 



_Ah non, les rosacés ​_


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Qui, les modos?
> 
> 
> 
> _Ah non, les rosacés ​_


Remarquez, à la télé y disent que c'est les vieux qui partiront les premiers


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas un ancien iKool ? Un quasi-modo ?


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un ancien iKool ? Un quasi-modo ?


Si si, d'ailleur on voit la bosse


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si si, d'ailleur on voit la bosse


C'est pas une bosse, c'est le col du perf  

En plus, quasi-modo, vous êtes malades !?!?!?
Tout le monde va me tomber dessus en croyant que j'ai monté une cabbale pour prendre le pouvoir !!! 

Recadrons un peu :
Homo nioubophagus
(n.m.)
Homo foruminus blanchi sous le harnais.
Se reconnait à sa propention à faire symboliquement subir les derniers outrages aux "nioubes" (faites des recherches sur ce mot, jeunes padawan)
Le meilleur moyen d'identifier un nioubophage est d'aller poser une question triviale au bar.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

j'en tremble d'avance....


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'en tremble d'avance....


T'as la chair de poule?


----------



## al02 (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une bosse, c'est le col du perf
> 
> En plus, quasi-modo, vous &#234;tes malades !?!?!?
> Tout le monde va me tomber dessus en croyant que j'ai mont&#233; une cabbale pour prendre le pouvoir !!!
> ...



Et mon *aviaire* ? _(Fernand Raynaud)_


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et mon *aviaire* ? _(Fernand Raynaud)_


Aviaire Tibery rêve à la mairie de Paris.


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> poser une question triviale au bar.


 
En espérant que les réponses abondent à cette question triviale pour suite...

Ah, "ta gueule !!" ça veut dire que j'ai un camembert ??


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En espérant que les réponses abondent à cette question triviale pour suite...
> 
> Ah, "ta gueule !!" ça veut dire que j'ai un camembert ??



oui, mais un marron...


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> et de la gardiane
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmmh ! La gardiane !!! :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmh ! La gardiane !!! :love:



et dans le même temps, tu imagines, un barbec, des côtes de taureau, un peu de soleil, et un minervois rouge, pas depoulet, pas de grippe, le pied quoi...


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et dans le même temps, tu imagines, un barbec, des côtes de taureau, un peu de soleil, et un minervois rouge, pas depoulet, pas de grippe, le pied quoi...


 
Oui pi des pétards, des fusées, plein de fusées, ouéééééé héhéhéhéhé, opuééééééé... gnééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## pim (20 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez, à la télé y disent que c'est les vieux qui partiront les premiers



Bizarre, j'avais lu l'inverse, que par exemple ceux qui ont connu le dernier virus du même type (1968, ça s'invente pas) ont plus de chance d'avoir des anti-corps proches ?!

Moi je compte sur ça pour tuer tous les jeunes, certes ça va me mettre au chômage mais j'aurais ainsi les doigts de pieds en éventail pour un bon moment !


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et dans le même temps, tu imagines, un barbec, des côtes de taureau, un peu de soleil, et un minervois rouge, pas depoulet, pas de grippe, le pied quoi...


Ou alors avec des carcasses de canard grill&#233;es sur des sarments


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, j'avais lu l'inverse, que par exemple ceux qui ont connu le dernier virus du même type (1968, ça s'invente pas) ont plus de chance d'avoir des anti-corps proches ?!
> 
> Moi je compte sur ça pour tuer tous les jeunes, certes ça va me mettre au chômage mais j'aurais ainsi les doigts de pieds en éventail pour un bon moment !



Un point partout la balle au centre ! 
Ceux qui ont déjà eu une grippe de souche H5N1 ont des chances d'être (encore ? si ça date de 68, ça s'est surement atténué depuis...) immunisés. Mais seulement ceux qui auront eu la grippe cette année là. Et encore si une telle souche a circulé dans le monde, ce n'est pas sûr qu'elle ai été prédominante dans l'épidémie hivernale française de 68.
Pour ce qui est des personnes agées... Traditionnellement, ils sont plus sensibles à la grippe, d'où la vaccination remboursée à partir de 65 ans.
Bref il vaut mieux être assez jeune mais assez vieux pour avoir eu la grippe en 68 !


----------



## pim (20 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un point partout la balle au centre !
> Ceux qui ont déjà eu une grippe de souche H5N1 ont des chances d'être (encore ? si ça date de 68, ça s'est surement atténué depuis...) immunisés. Mais seulement ceux qui auront eu la grippe cette année là. Et encore si une telle souche a circulé dans le monde, ce n'est pas sûr qu'elle ai été prédominante dans l'épidémie hivernale française de 68.
> Pour ce qui est des personnes agées... Traditionnellement, ils sont plus sensibles à la grippe, d'où la vaccination remboursée à partir de 65 ans.
> Bref il vaut mieux être assez jeune mais assez vieux pour avoir eu la grippe en 68 !


Mince moi qui suis ni vieux ni jeune, je suis hors cat&#233;gorie :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Mince moi qui suis ni vieux ni jeune, je suis hors catégorie :rateau:


oui, mais toi t'es prof


----------



## pim (20 Octobre 2005)

C'est bien ce que je dis. Un prof n'est ni jeune ni vieux, ce qui compte c'est les &#233;l&#232;ves qui sont en devenir


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je dis. Un prof n'est ni jeune ni vieux, ce qui compte c'est les élèves qui sont en devenir


non, je voulais juste dire que vous n'êtiez jamais malade


----------



## pim (20 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non, je voulais juste dire que vous n'êtiez jamais malade



Rhâa me parle pas de ça ! J'y avais pas pensé ! 

Si UN SEUL de ces MORVEUX attrape cette saloperie, c'est encore moi qui sera le prochain sur la liste ! Pourtant, je les touche MÊME PAS, je le jure Monsieur le Commissaire, et ce malgré mon avatar défavorablement connu des services de police !

Là ça va je suis quasi jamais malade, mais en début de carrière c'est comme les pharmaciens, les infirmières et les médecins, tout le temps malade dès qu'il y a une épidémie 

Et encore, si on pouvait envisager des vaccins ne serais contre la grippe efficace, mais vu ce que les quelques représentants du corps médical ici présent ont pu dire ci-dessus  Autant aller mettre un cierge à l'église ! 

Bouuuhhh heureusement c'est les vacances, dès la rentrée je change de métier


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Mangez des poules!!!!
> 
> En France les contrôles sont réglos je pense, on n'a pas à s'en faire...





  :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Mangez des poules!!!!
> 
> En France les contrôles sont réglos je pense, on n'a pas à s'en faire...


Sachant que les germes ne résistent pas à une cuisson de 56°C, faut préparer son congélo car les prix vont chuter. Avec l'économie réaliser tu pourras t'acheter la ferme du paysan en faillite pour une bouchée de boeuf et ainsi vivre à la campagne sans l'adsl. C'est pas beau la vie ?


----------



## al02 (21 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que les germes ne résistent pas à une cuisson de 56°C, faut préparer son congélo car les prix vont chuter. Avec l'économie réaliser tu pourras t'acheter la ferme du paysan en faillite pour une bouchée de boeuf et ainsi vivre à la campagne sans l'adsl. C'est pas beau la vie ?





			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> dans la même série j'ai entendu hier à FranceInfo que les ventes de volailles... augmentent : les gens en achètent "d'avance" pour les congeler, et "continuer à manger du poulet même si l'épidémie arrive" :rateau: :rateau: :mouais:
> Quels cons, les autres.
> :hein:




L'idée fait son chemiin !!


----------



## molgow (21 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les termes du sondage... Ou comment faire de "Inquiet" la valeur médiane.



La plupart des gens sont des poules mouillées de toute façon


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> La plupart des gens sont des poules mouillées de toute façon



Donc, la question est de savoir si le fait d'être mouillé met à l'abri du virus !


----------



## pim (21 Octobre 2005)

Mouill&#233; avec l'eau de la mare &#224; canard du coin c'est pas que la grippe aviaire qu'il faut craidre :modo:

Faut se tremper dans l'eau de mer, parce que le virus r&#233;siste &#224; l'acidit&#233; mais sans doute pas au sel et &#224; la basicit&#233; ! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Octobre 2005)

*Bon, je propose de r&#233;chauffer un peu l'ambiance*

1 - C'est la danse des canards
Qui en sortant de la mare
Se secouent le bas des reins
Et font coin-coin
Fait's comme les petits canards
Et pour que tout l'monde se marre
Remuez le popotin
En f'sant coin-coin
A pr&#233;sent claquez du bec
En secouant vos plumes, avec
Avec beaucoup plus d'entrain
Et des coin-coin
Allez mettez-en un coup
On s'amuse comme des p'tits fous 
Maintenant pliez les g'noux
Redressez-vous...

_{Refrain:}
Tournez c'est la f&#234;te
Bras dessus-dessous
Comm' des girouettes
C'est super chouette
C'est extra-fou..._

2 - C'est la danse des canards
Les gamins comme les loubards
Vont danser ce gai refrain
Dans tous les coins
Ne soyez pas en retard
Car la danse des canards
C'est le tube de demain
Coin-coin, coin-coin
Il suffit d'fermer le bec
En mettant ses plumes au sec
Pliez les genoux c'est bien
Et faites coin-coin
&#199;a y est vous avez compris
Attention c'n'est pas fini
Nous allons jusqu'au matin
Faire des coin-coin

3 - C'est la danse des canards
Qui en sortant de la mare
Se secouent le bas des reins
Et font coin-coin
A pr&#233;sent claquez du bec
En secouant vos plumes avec
Avec beaucoup d'entrain
Et des coin-coin
C'est la danse des canards
C'est d&#233;ment et c'est bizarre
C'est terribilos comm' tout
C'est dingue, c'est tout
Allez mettez-en un coup
On s'amus' comm' des p'tits fous
Maintenant pliez les g'noux
Redressez-vous...

4 - C'est la danse des canards
Qui en sortant de la mare
Se secouent le bas des reins
Et font coin-coin
Fait's comm' les petits canards
Et pour que tout l' monde se marre
Remuez le popotin
En f'sant coin-coin
C'est la danse des canards
Les gamins comm' les loubards
Vont danser ce gai refrain
Dans tous les coins
Ne soyez pas en retard
Car c'est la danse des canards
C'est le tube de demain
Coin-coin coin-coin
(Et c'est la fin).


----------



## al02 (21 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, je propose de r&#233;chauffer un peu l'ambiance*
> 
> 1 - C'est la danse des canards
> Qui en sortant de la mare
> ...



*ACHTUNG !!* Pour publier les paroles de cette chanson, il faut disposer des droits d'auteur !!  
Gare aux poursuites.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

T'as peur qu'il se fasse "canarder" ? De toute fa&#231;on, ce serait immoral de payer des royalties &#224; l'auteur d'un pareil "poulet" !


----------



## iKool (21 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, vous savez pourquoi Dark Vador aime les canards ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vous savez pourquoi Dark Vador aime les canards ???



Hum ... Bon, allez, j'me lance : non ?


----------



## iKool (21 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hum ... Bon, allez, j'me lance : non ?


Ben, pasqu'y zont les pieds Padmé




(Merci Pascal, je me sentais un peu tout seul  )


----------



## quetzalk (21 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ben, pasqu'y zont les pieds Padmé
> (Merci Pascal, je me sentais un peu tout seul  )



 *Bon iKool77 tu veux qu'on appelle les gardiens ?* :hein:


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Ikool, prend une gousse d'ail, attache la à un boomerang et normalement, si tu le lance bien, tu assiteras au retour du jet d'ail...


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ikool, prend une gousse d'ail, attache la à un boomerang et normalement, si tu le lance bien, tu assiteras au retour du jet d'ail...



dis donc, tu es toujours en forme toi!

en plus avec un peu de chance, si tu choppes un canard migrateur au passage, il sera pré-fourré...


----------



## iKool (21 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ikool, prend une gousse d'ail, attache la à un boomerang et normalement, si tu le lance bien, tu assiteras au retour du jet d'ail...


Domage, je la connaissais déjà
mais quand même


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2005)

et bien, voici encore un thread qui a pris bonne tournure...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et bien, voici encore un thread qui a pris bonne tournure...




Pinaise, t'as raison, je croyais que c'etait le fil de la blague du lundi...


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Il est pour qui le trophée ??






Ouais je sais, manque un O...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

Si la grippe aviaire se transmettait aux poux laids, pensez-vous qu'elle le ferait par cappilarité ?


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

formidable, ça devient le forum de la blague à Michel Denisot, tatatalalatataaaaaaahaaaa... Désolé...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> formidable, ça devient le forum de la blague à Michel Denisot, tatatalalatataaaaaaahaaaa... Désolé...



Mais je veux bien relancer le sujet... Simplement çà risque un peu de plomber l'atmosphère, et surtout çà va vous dégoûter de passer à table. :hein: 
:mouais: Alors commençons par nous poser la question du lien entre ces pandémines animales (ESB, fièvre aphteuse, tremblante du mouton et maintenant grippe aviaire) et les conditions d'élevage hyper-productivistes et pas très "bio" (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire...).
Je suis originaire de ce pays où il y a 1 cochon par habitant... :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je veux bien relancer le sujet... Simplement çà risque un peu de plomber l'atmosphère, et surtout çà va vous dégoûter de passer à table. :hein:
> :mouais: Alors commençons par nous poser la question du lien entre ces pandémines animales (ESB, fièvre aphteuse, tremblante du mouton et maintenant grippe aviaire) et les conditions d'élevage hyper-productivistes et pas très "bio" (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire...).
> Je suis originaire de ce pays où il y a 1 cochon par habitant... :rose:




là, tu m'étonnes un peu, tu voudrais dire que ça pourrait avoir un lien avec les methodes aconsciencieuse et les dérives du système capitaliste? 

je n'ose croire que c'eu put avoir un quelquonque rapport, ce serait trop laid...  

et on a pas encore réellement abordé le traitement de la possible crise par les gouvernants des pays riches... parce que là, on devrait bien se marrer encore...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> là, tu m'étonnes un peu, tu voudrais dire que ça pourrait avoir un lien avec les methodes aconsciencieuse et les dérives du système capitaliste?
> 
> je n'ose croire que c'eu put avoir un quelquonque rapport, ce serait trop laid...
> 
> et on a pas encore réellement abordé le traitement de la possible crise par les gouvernants des pays riches... parce que là, on devrait bien se marrer encore...



Un drôle de capitalisme concernant l'agriculture productiviste. Libérale dans son discours, mais super-financée par les fonds publics.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis originaire de ce pays où il y a 1 cochon par habitant... :rose:




*le paradis*
sur terre.






:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *le paradis*
> sur terre.
> 
> 
> ...



Tu d&#233;lires, l&#224; ? UN SEUL cochon par habitant ... Quand t'as fini le tien, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## molgow (22 Octobre 2005)

Au fait, pour les Suisses qui &#233;l&#232;vent des volailles, il faut d&#233;sormais les garder &#224; l'int&#233;rieur...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu d&#233;lires, l&#224; ? UN SEUL cochon par habitant ... Quand t'as fini le tien, tu fais quoi ?


Tu voles celui du voisin, c'est comme cela que les guerres commencent...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pour les Suisses qui élèvent des volailles, il faut désormais les garder à l'intérieur...


Ça j'avais compris qu'il fallait soit aller les chercher dans les bars ou les inviter à manger chez soi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

*L&#224; encore,*
au risque de passer pour un mono maniaque, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les cochonnes aux volailles.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D't'façon dès 56°C tous les germes sont niqués. T'inquient je m'inquiète pour mes c..... car je vais prendre ma douche chaude :affraid:





ce matin euronews , apres la "bonne" nouvelle comme quoi une bonne partie de l'europe commence a etre envaie par cette grippe ,
 ils ont dit que effectivement la consommation de la volaille est sans risque vu que   a la cuisson , a 70 °,  les germes perissent


mais alors , comment cela fait t'il que la vache folle a atteint l'homme et certains en sont morts? ils ont mangé la viande pas cuite? 
c'est un'autre type de transmission ?



encore surement une question stupide :les pigeons sont bien des oiseaux, des plumées quoi...
est que vaut mieux donc les eviter?


----------



## molgow (22 Octobre 2005)

Peut-être parce que...
- la maladie de la vache folle c'est le prion (= protéine) et non pas un virus comme la grippe
- on mange des morceaux de vaches parfois mal cuits (cuisson saignante) alors que le poulet se mange toujours bien cuit

Et au fait, où as-tu lu/vu/entendu que la grippe aviaire avait commencé d'envahir l'Europe ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être parce que...
> - la maladie de la vache folle c'est le prion (= protéine) et non pas un virus comme la grippe
> - on mange des morceaux de vaches parfois mal cuits (cuisson saignante) alors que le poulet se mange toujours bien cuit
> 
> Et au fait, où as-tu lu/vu/entendu que la grippe aviaire avait commencé d'envahir l'Europe ?!!




oki..... merci  


sur euronews : apres la grece , voila arrivé en Croatie, en Roumanie  et en Grande-Bretagne


----------



## al02 (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki..... merci
> 
> 
> sur euronews : apres la grece , voila arriv&#233; en *Croatie*, en Roumanie  et en Grande-Bretagne



Je vous croate sur parole !


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2005)

Pour la Grande Bretagne, il s'agissait d'un perroquet en quarantaine &#224; la douane qui arrivait dans le pays. La maladie s'est d&#233;clar&#233;e avant qu'il n'entre vraiment dans le pays. 

Et puis pour la diff&#233;rence entre la vache folle et la grippe, ce n'est tout simplement pas du tout le m&#234;me type de maladie. Le prion est juste une prot&#233;ine (une mol&#233;cule) et peut r&#233;sister, je crois, &#224; 700&#176;C. Alors que la grippe est un virus, il est vivant et sensible &#224; la chaleur.


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2005)

... La grippe à bière n'est pas dangereuse.

Elle est transmise par nombre de floodeurs du bar MacG.

Pour s'en convaincre il suffit de contempler

leurs avatars à l'aspect de volaille, parfois déplumée...

Ont-ils été vaccinés ?

Si oui quel est le secret du vaccin ?

:mouais:


----------



## molgow (22 Octobre 2005)

D'ailleurs, quelqu'un veut tuer daffyb ?! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

> le paradis
> sur terre.



Je crois qu'il y a encore plus paradisiaque. Au Danemark, il me semble que le ratio est de 5 cochons par habitant...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y a encore plus paradisiaque. Au Danemark, il me semble que le ratio est de 5 cochons par habitant...


Il n'y a donc qu'un curé pour 5 ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pour les Suisses qui élèvent des volailles, il faut désormais les garder à l'intérieur...



...pas si sûr que ce soit efficace. Car si le virus réussit à rentrer dans un poulailler industriel (çà se chiffre en milliers de volalilles par "poulailler"), c'est l'hécatombe généralisée. Jeudi j'étais sur le terrain dans la région des poulets de Loué (Sarthe). Ils sont élevés en plein-air, je confirme, se balladent un peu partout, et sont nourris au grain. Une volaille élevé dans ces conditions "saines", nourrie "normalement" (pas aux boues de stations d'épuration et aux hydrocarbures - véridique ) ne serait-elle pas plus naturellement résistante aux maladies ?
Y-a-t-il un véto sur le forum ?


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2005)

Je suis pas v&#233;to mais, vu la mortalit&#233; chez les oiseaux sauvages (on ne peut plus bio), que les oiseaux d'&#233;levages soient nourris aux granul&#233;s ou aux grains de ma&#239;s, je crois pas que &#231;a fasse grande diff&#233;rence... 
Le meilleur moyen de prot&#233;ger les &#233;levages, quelle que soit leur taille, semble quand m&#234;me de limiter au maximum les contacts avec les oiseaux sauvages &#233;ventuellement porteurs (m&#234;me porteurs sains) du virus, donc de les enfermer. D&#232;s que des foyers de grippe aviaire seront identifi&#233;s en France (ce serait un sacr&#233; coup de bol que &#231;a vienne pas jusqu'ici...), ce sera surement la premi&#232;re mesure qui sera prise.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Octobre 2005)

Déjà de retour mais un fait anodin à signaler qui ira bien ici.

Jeudi dernier, sur la route de Penzac..., j'écoutais France Inter et je résume ici.

*Bulletin de 10h :* Dixit la journaliste de service...

Grippe Aviaire. Une nouvelle victime de la maladie à Taiwan il aurait consommé une volaille contaminée... (sans plus)

*Bulletin de 11h :* Même journaliste après soufflage dans les bronches...

Grippe Aviaire. Une nouvelle victime de la maladie à Taiwan il s'occupait d'un élevage de volaille et en aurait consommé...

*Bulletin de 12h :* Même journaliste avant mise au placard...

Grippe Aviaire. Une nouvelle victime de la maladie à Taiwan. Le fermier d'un élevage de volaille est décédé...

Le lendemain j'apprenais toujours par la même source que le fils dudit fermier était sous observation.

Que penser de tout cela ? Ai-je été le seul à le remarquer ? Nous menton sur la côte, en tout cas y'en a un paquet à qui il faudrait voler dans les plumes... :mouais:


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Que penser de tout cela ? Ai-je &#233;t&#233; le seul &#224; le remarquer ? Nous menton sur la c&#244;te, en tout cas y'en a un paquet &#224; qui il faudrait voler dans les plumes... :mouais:


Il faudrait comparer avec les d&#233;p&#234;ches AFP qui sont tomb&#233;es au long de cette journ&#233;e...
Pour ce cas, vu les modes de transmission du virus, si la famille en question &#233;l&#232;ve quelques poules, il y a quand m&#234;me beaucoup plus de chance qu'ils aient &#233;t&#233; contamin&#233;s via des animaux vivants qu'en mangeant leur chair cuite...
Pour ce qui est d'attraper la grippe aviaire, il faut quand m&#234;me savoir que le virus aviaire infecte tr&#232;s difficilement l'homme et qu'il faut &#234;tre expos&#233; &#224; des doses massives de ce virus pour en tomber malade. Les personnes qui ont &#233;t&#233; contamin&#233;es jusqu'&#224; maintenant vivaient en contact &#233;troit avec des volailles (des poules dans la cour de ferme quoi ! ). C'est aussi pour &#231;a qu'il y a eu si peu de morts li&#233;s &#224; ce virus jusqu'&#224; maintenant. Une soixantaine, je crois. C'est peanut &#224; l'&#233;chelle du globe ! 
Pour qu'il infecte facilement l'homme, il faudrait auparavant qu'il y ai recombinaison avec une grippe humaine. L&#224; le principal risque de contamination ne viendrait pas de la chair de volaille, mais des contaminations inter humaines. Mais nous n'en sommes heureusement pas l&#224; ! 

Bref pour r&#233;sumer, il n'y a pas encore eu d'animaux contamin&#233;s par la grippe aviaire en France. La rapidit&#233; &#224; laquelle les animaux meurent et la surexitation des m&#233;dias autour &#231;a feront tr&#232;s surement qu'on le saura tr&#232;s vite si &#231;a arrive. Donc aucune raison de bouder le poulet, le canard, la pintade, les faisains etc...


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, quelqu'un veut tuer daffyb ?! :affraid:


Effrayant  :affraid:

Pauvre volatile ! ! !

Ici il ne s'agit pas de grippe à bière mais d'un coup de pompe... à bière


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Octobre 2005)

la grippe aviaire en france ...? jusqu'ici ça va ... pourvu que ça dure ..

le saumon est cancerigene , le boeuf c'est creutzfeld, l'eau c'est le nitrate, les légumes c'est ogm . on est mal partis les amis .
mais bon pour le moment c'est surtout une nouvelle cause de mortalité qui n'a pas plus tué que d'autres causes .. soyons prudents ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2005)

Moi, je rencontre régulièrement au Bar des gens qui me veulent me faire la peau. Lui par exemple :


			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tant mieux mon caneton*
> Dis, tu sais que c'est bientôt la période des fêtes ?


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Rhâa me parle pas de ça ! J'y avais pas pensé !
> 
> Si UN SEUL de ces MORVEUX attrape cette saloperie, c'est encore moi qui sera le prochain sur la liste ! Pourtant, je les touche MÊME PAS, je le jure Monsieur le Commissaire, et ce malgré mon avatar défavorablement connu des services de police !
> 
> ...




Tu n'as qu'a te faire vacciner contre ces MORVEUX...   comme ça ce sera fait...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

Votre dialogue me fait penser &#224; une r&#233;flexion faite un jour par mon grand p&#232;re (il avait &#224; cette &#233;poque &#224; peine plus que l'&#226;ge que j'ai aujourd'hui) &#224; un de ses neveux :
"Si les vieux oublient souvent qu'ils sont d'anciens jeunes, les jeunes eux oublient TOUJOURS qu'ils sont de futurs vieux".

Que ce monde est donc compliqu&#233; ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Votre dialogue me fait penser à une réflexion faite un jour par mon grand père (il avait à cette époque à peine plus que l'âge que j'ai aujourd'hui) à un de ses neveux :
> "Si les vieux oublient souvent qu'ils sont d'anciens jeunes, les jeunes eux oublient TOUJOURS qu'ils sont de futurs vieux".
> 
> Que ce monde est donc compliqué ! :rateau:



C'était un sage ton grand-père.


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Votre dialogue me fait penser à une réflexion faite un jour par mon grand père (il avait à cette époque à peine plus que l'âge que j'ai aujourd'hui) à un de ses neveux :
> "Si les vieux oublient souvent qu'ils sont d'anciens jeunes, les jeunes eux oublient TOUJOURS qu'ils sont de futurs vieux".
> 
> Que ce monde est donc compliqué ! :rateau:


Si on ajoute qu'à vingt ans, certains sont déjà vieux dans leur tête tandis qu'à 80 d'autres sont toujours jeunes (au même endroit), tu compliques sacrément la citation


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, si je me faisais un MacChicken ce midi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, si je me faisais un MacChicken ce midi...



*Poulet contamin&#233;*
au capitalisme.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, si je me faisais un MacChicken ce midi...


----------



## valoriel (25 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>


C'est pas pire que la bouffe de Num


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

je sais, c'est stupide , mais encore une fois hier soir au poussage entensif de caddys
j'ai refusé de prende des escaloppse de poulet .....
surtout qu'il etait a un prix derisoire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


je sais , a la cuisson on ne risque rien mais.....ça me degoute :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

et ben c'est mal parti...


----------



## al02 (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai refusé de prende des escaloppse de poulet .....
> surtout qu'il etait a un prix derisoire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> je sais , a la cuisson on ne risque rien mais.....ça me degoute :rose:



Il fallait prendre de l'escalope de *dinde* !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais , a la cuisson on ne risque rien mais.....ça me degoute :rose:






:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:




je l'ai dis , c'est stupide parce que 
pour le moment on a pas des poulet malades en france et que on risque rien a la consommation 
qu'il y a surement d'autre truc pas top de top dans d'autres aliments mais
c'est plus fort que moi , c'est comme cela :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Poulet contaminé*
> au capitalisme.


Et contaminé au non-capitalisme ??? c'est mieux ou pire ???


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Poulet contaminé*
> au capitalisme.


Poulet qu'on t'a miné - bombe à retardement - grippe aviaire
On ?
Qui on ?
Théorie du complot.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

Microsoft, c'est sur


----------



## garfield (25 Octobre 2005)

Avis à la population,grande promotion sur les nuggets!​


Dépéchons nous avant qu'il n'en reste plus!  



​


----------



## garfield (25 Octobre 2005)

Un bon poulet, est un poulet grillé!


----------



## quetzalk (25 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Y-a-t-il un véto sur le forum ?



Non. Il y a une charte à respecter, des modos et des admins pour faire régner l'ordre, éditer ou supprimer des posts si nécessaire, mais pas de droit de véto à proprement parler.

 

 

 quoi ? j'ai pas bon là ? :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (25 Octobre 2005)

Pour la comprendre cella là, faut s'lever tôt


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

en fait, moi j'ai un ami à Grosny qui me disait tantôt qu'il en avait rien à foutre de la grippe aviaire, j'ai pas bien compris si ça vient du fait que les tchétchennes sont des gens irresponsables.... 

dans tous les cas, entendu dans un bistrot à Aigues Morte : le contexte, un bistrot un peu glauque, des chasseurs très avinés, mais sympathiques...

L'un qui rentre : "oh, putain, vous me croirez jamais..."

Les autres : "qu"est ce qu'il nous a encore trouvé comme connerie..."

L'un : "j'étais en train de faire la sieste dans ma barque, au milieu de l'étang, quand mon chien se met à aboyer comme un fou...
         - je me réveilles, encore chiffoné, et là... je vois... des milliards de cannards qui s'envolent partout autour de moi...."

Les autres : "des milliards? tu exagères..."

Lun : "je vous jure, vous me croirez si vous voulez... mais j'ai tiré comme un fou... et ben, les vivants, ils portaient les morts..."

Et là on a rebu des coups...


----------



## garfield (25 Octobre 2005)

Avis à la population,grande promotion sur les nuggets!​


Dépéchons nous avant qu'il n'en reste plus!  



​


----------



## al02 (25 Octobre 2005)

Grippe aviaire : faut-il se faire vacciner ?

J'y cours, j'y vole ...!


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Un bon poulet, est un poulet grillé!



Un bon poulet est un poulet mort (Général Custer : _tué à Little Bighorn le 25/06/1876_)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2005)

*Un bon cochon est un cochon mort*
(Marcel Roger, boucher-charcutier-tripier du coin de la rue, toujours en activit&#233.


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et contaminé au non-capitalisme ??? c'est mieux ou pire ???




je ne sais pas, mais tu en es content toi? du capitalisme?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas, mais tu en es content toi? du capitalisme?




C'est pas lui qui te permets de poster depuis ton Mac, confortablement installé chez toi ou à ton bureau?


----------



## N°6 (26 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui qui te permets de poster depuis ton Mac, confortablement install&#233; chez toi ou &#224; ton bureau?



C'est vrai quoi, maintenant que tout le monde a un mac, un toit et un boulot, faudrait un peu arr&#234;ter de r&#226;ler...


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

*La panique s'étend :*


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *La panique s'étend :*



bravo, enfin quelqu'un qui voit les vrais problèmes... mort aux oiseaux...


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

...c'est con cette histoire de grippe aviaire ...
justement sur TPS ils repassent "Jonathan the seagull"...:rateau: ...je l'aimais bien ce film .....
et les enfants qui veulent le voir .....
c'est sans danger ?...c'est sans danger ?.....c'est sans danger ?


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas lui qui te permets de poster depuis ton Mac, confortablement installé chez toi ou à ton bureau?



certainement pas, c'est éventuellement mon intelligence, ma capacité d'adaptation ou bien d'autres choses encore... mais jamais le "capitalisme"   Il ne faut pas confondre confort de société et projet de société, tous les projets contiennent la notion de confort, et l'inverse n'est pas vrai, mais par contre le capitalisme intègre une notion de confort réservé au plus petit nombre, et ça j'ai du mal à l'ériger en fer de lance d'un projet...


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai quoi, maintenant que tout le monde a un mac, un toit et un boulot, faudrait un peu arrêter de râler...


 
Tiens ben hier, j'ai maté Clippermachin là, mais si avec l'aut' moniteur de rando de ski parti vivre au mileu des crabes, ben z'avaient des tentes pourries pendant 4 mois mais des Pwbook et des i-sight en veux tu en voila...

Meme le squelette naze de l'eurostar il a un iBook c dire


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> certainement pas, c'est éventuellement mon intelligence, ma capacité d'adaptation ou bien d'autres choses encore... mais jamais le "capitalisme"   Il ne faut pas confondre confort de société et projet de société, tous les projets contiennent la notion de confort, et l'inverse n'est pas vrai, mais par contre le capitalisme intègre une notion de confort réservé au plus petit nombre, et ça j'ai du mal à l'ériger en fer de lance d'un projet...



C'est vrai que les autres "idéologies" ont été tellement efficaces pour combler les inégalités comparées au capitalisme...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2005)

Euh, pas politique  :hosto:

---
J'aime bien le stalinisme pur et dur pour combler les in&#233;galit&#233;s  

Dsl :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ben hier, j'ai maté Clippermachin là, mais si avec l'aut' moniteur de rando de ski parti vivre au mileu des crabes, ben z'avaient des tentes pourries pendant 4 mois mais des Pwbook et des i-sight en veux tu en voila...
> 
> Meme le squelette naze de l'eurostar il a un iBook c dire



Pinaise, c'est vrai....woaow....ils etaient super bien equipe....PB, iBook....sympa...


sinon...



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les autres "idéologies" ont été tellement efficaces pour combler les inégalités comparées au capitalisme...



c'est a mon avis un peu plus compliqué que ça....
de plus, il y a Capitalisme et Capitalisme....enfin.....


----------



## joanes (26 Octobre 2005)

Un petit rappel.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les autres "id&#233;ologies" ont &#233;t&#233; tellement efficaces pour combler les in&#233;galit&#233;s compar&#233;es au capitalisme...



Tu m&#233;lange, l&#224;, Fab, &#224; ce jour, le capitalisme est bel et bien la seule id&#233;ologie a avoir &#233;t&#233; r&#233;ellement mise en pratique, les autres, point de vue Mise en pratique, elles ont toutes &#233;t&#233; d&#233;voy&#233;es, donc, on ne peux pas comparer, m&#234;me si je ne pense pas du bien de toutes, il faut &#234;tre objectif. 

EDIT : et &#224; la r&#233;flexion, m&#234;me le capitalisme a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;voy&#233;, donc mettre sur le dos des id&#233;ologies ce qui ressort en fait principalement de l'&#233;go&#239;sme (tout pour ma gueule, les miettes pour les autres), c'est &#224; mon avis, se tromper de probl&#232;me.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu mélange, là, Fab, à ce jour, le capitalisme est bel et bien la seule idéologie a avoir été réellement mise en pratique, les autres, point de vue Mise en pratique, elles ont toutes été dévoyées, donc, on ne peux pas comparer, même si je ne pense pas du bien de toutes, il faut être objectif.
> 
> EDIT : et à la réflexion, même le capitalisme a été dévoyé, donc mettre sur le dos des idéologies ce qui ressort en fait principalement de l'égoïsme (tout pour ma gueule, les miettes pour les autres), c'est à mon avis, se tromper de problème.



le capitalisme n'a jamais été une idéologie. tout au plus un système économique


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .
> de plus, il y a Capitalisme et Capitalisme....enfin.....



Le sujet est : « *la grippe aviaire* » !   

Je vous remercie de votre attention. 

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2005)

J'me répète :



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, pas d'politique  :hosto:


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Octobre 2005)

'

Je ne dirais qu'une chose : mangez du poulet, comme avant, vous posez pas de question, tout cela n'est que de la propagande de peur permettant de focaliser l'attention des peuples sur autre choses que leur vrais probl&#232;mes. Par contre du vrai poulet hein quand m&#234;me, et chez votre boucher, c'est moins cher qu'en grande surface d&#232;s qu'on prend de la bonne qualit&#233; (le poulet "haut de gamme" en grande surface &#233;tant souvent hors de prix par rapport aux petits commerces).

'+

PS : d&#233;j&#224; 20 % de baisse des ventes, c'est consternant...


----------



## al02 (26 Octobre 2005)

STOP FLOOD !!!!!!

Foguenne


----------



## quetzalk (26 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est con cette histoire de grippe aviaire ...
> justement sur TPS ils repassent "Jonathan the seagull"...:rateau: ...je l'aimais bien ce film .....
> et les enfants qui veulent le voir .....
> c'est sans danger ?...c'est sans danger ?.....c'est sans danger ?



Oui tu peux à condition de les éloigner à plus de 4 mètres de la télé.
Par contre le film de Jacques Perrin sur les oiseaux migrateurs a été retiré des bacs de DVD et remplacé par celui-ci.


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

:love: 
Mwoaurhhhhhh ....

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à quetzalk."


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

c'est vrai, il est très fort, une sorte de luis mariano des forums...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

Dans 21 départements, dont la Gironde (où j'habite), ils ont pris des mesures de confinement des volailles. Je suppose que ça concerne aussi les canards. Donc je vais être obligé de rester enfermé chez moi. La tuile !


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Dans 21 départements, dont la Gironde (où j'habite), ils ont pris des mesures de confinement des volailles. Je suppose que ça concerne aussi les canards. Donc je vais être obligé de rester enfermé chez moi. La tuile !



ça veut dire que tu vas poster dix fois plus?....

je change de forum, je vais sur windaubegeneration


----------



## al02 (27 Octobre 2005)

Et mon *aviaire* ? _(Fernand Raynaud)_


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2005)

ce fil est mort, vive ce fil :



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115081&page=9


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ce fil est mort, vive ce fil :
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115081&page=9




Je viens de fusionner les deux discussions, ne soyez pas surpris.


----------



## Niconemo (27 Octobre 2005)

ATTENTION ! 
ZONE DE QUARANTAINE !






 
LES VOLATILES SUS-NOMMES SONT CONSIGNÉS DANS CETTE ZONE JUSQU'À NOUVEL ORDRE

SI VOUS EN CROISEZ D'AUTRES N'HÉSITEZ-PAS À LES DÉLATIONNER ! JE SUIS UN PATRIOTE, JE DÉLATE !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de fusionner les deux discussions, ne soyez pas surpris.




C'est possible çà?? 

Question c.. je sais


----------



## quetzalk (27 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de fusionner les deux discussions, ne soyez pas surpris.



 Arf ! un peu quand même, ça fait 17 pages au lieu de 5... :rateau:  :sleep: 



			
				Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION !
> ZONE DE QUARANTAINE !
> LES VOLATILES SUS-NOMMES SONT CONSIGNÉS DANS CETTE ZONE JUSQU'À NOUVEL ORDRE
> 
> SI VOUS EN CROISEZ D'AUTRES N'HÉSITEZ-PAS À LES DÉLATIONNER ! JE SUIS UN PATRIOTE, JE DÉLATE !




:affraid:  
Cool ! les serpents à plumes sont donc a priori déclarés "safe" :love: :love:


----------



## N°6 (27 Octobre 2005)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> SI VOUS EN CROISEZ D'AUTRES N'HÉSITEZ-PAS À LES DÉLATIONNER ! JE SUIS UN PATRIOTE, JE DÉLATE !
> 
> [/FONT]



Heuh non, je ne vois vraiment pas.... 








 mais quand même, Spyro il a des ailes dans le dos et pis robertav elle fait de l'élevage de dindes...


----------



## al02 (27 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> STOP FLOOD !!!!!!
> 
> Foguenne




« Les ténèbres s&#8217;évanouissent quand le soleil se lève.» :love:


----------



## Nexka (27 Octobre 2005)

Dernière dépèche, 1er cas de grippe aviaire à Paris!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;conne pas ! J'habite juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Octobre 2005)

ouai bon faut arreter :ya eu la tremblote du mouton ,la peste porcine ,la vache folle...
maintenant les volailles...
et apres??les l&#233;gumes radioacatifs?
C n'imp tout &#231;&#224;....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai bon faut arreter :ya eu la tremblote du mouton ,la peste porcine ,la vache folle...
> maintenant les volailles...
> et apres??les légumes radiocatifs?
> C n'imp tout çà....




*Oui, et bientôt*
les extra terrestres vont nous envahir et tous nous mourir.



:affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai bon faut arreter :ya eu la tremblote du mouton ,la peste porcine ,la vache folle...
> maintenant les volailles...
> et apres??les légumes radioacatifs?
> C n'imp tout çà....



Ah nan, les légumes radioactifs, c'est déjà fait, le nuage avait beau s'être arrêté à la frontière, salades, champignons, et autres tubercules en ont quand même sordidement profité pour nous embecquereler, et nous enremmer en veux tu en voilà !


----------



## Niconemo (28 Octobre 2005)

Oui et voil&#224; le r&#233;sultat ! 20 ans apr&#232;s ils sont beaux les nioubs sur les forums !


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui, et bientôt*
> les extra terrestres vont nous envahir et tous nous mourir.
> 
> 
> ...


Tu risques de moins rire, toi, si la grippe aviaire fait un p'tit tour chez le cochon (c'est tout &#224; fait possible qu'il se "porcinise").


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu risques de moins rire, toi, si la grippe aviaire fait un p'tit tour chez le cochon (c'est tout à fait possible qu'il se "porcinise").


*La viande cuite*
ne risque rien.


----------



## al02 (28 Octobre 2005)

Paru dans l'Union de Reims du 27/10/2005 :



> *Alerte au virus du campagnol rouss&#226;tre
> *
> Le campagnol rouss&#226;tre, sorte de mulot, communique &#224; l'homme un virus qui peut s'attaquer aux reins. La maladie s&#233;vit principalement dans le d&#233;partement.
> 
> ...



Et ce n'est pas un canular !


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2005)

Canular, je sais pas...
Mais c'est enfin pas nouveau que les bestioles peuvent refiler des maladies quand m&#234;me !


----------



## Imaginus (28 Octobre 2005)

Comme tous les virus la grippe (aviaire ou pas) ne resiste pas &#224; une temperature de 70 degr&#233;s celcius.Tu la bouffe cru ta volaille ? Non.

Les canards et autres galinettes cendr&#233;es picorent les fiandres d'oiseaux depuis la nuit des temps. T'es mort depuis ? Non.

Point positif ,j'ai fait le plein de volaille et de pintades (pintade &#224; la creme miam miam)pour trois fois rien. 
Les gens sont cons ils ecoutent les medias et pendant ce temps la le prix du boeuf et du porc s'envole... 

Comment dit on deja ? Ah oui :arretez vos conneries... 


_De toute maniere lors d'une pandemie au moins 1% de la population survit. C'est g&#233;n&#233;tique.:rateau:_


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2005)

> Les canards et autres galinettes cendr&#233;es picorent les fiandres d'oiseaux depuis la nuit des temps. T'es mort depuis ? Non.



Oui, et depuis la nuit des temps il y a eu des grandes pand&#233;mies types peste, grippe espagnol, etc...
Certes aucune personne en &#233;tant morte n'est pr&#233;sente ici pour t&#233;moigner !


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2005)

Ne vous affolez pas pour la grippe à bière !

Il y a bien plus grave !

Et ça rigole pas !

Elle est là !

Derrière nos portes !

Elle nous attend !

Faisez gaffe tous !

Aucun vaccin !

Défiguration assurée !

Souffrances atroces !

On n'en réchappe pas !

On ose à peine dire son nom !

La pécole !!!

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2005)

*La picole ?*
Bon, c'est vrai, mon foie apprécie pas toujours mais bon...




:hein:


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Comment dit on deja ? Ah oui :arretez vos conneries...


Arrêtez vos fiandres...


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La picole ?*
> Bon, c'est vrai, mon foie appr&#233;cie pas toujours mais bon...
> :hein:


Non, pas la picole !

La *p&#233;cole* !

C'est infiniment beaucoup plus terrifiquement terribe. Seuls les anciens en ont entendu parler.
:affraid:


----------



## al02 (28 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> La *pécole* !
> 
> C'est infiniment beaucoup plus terrifiquement terribe. Seuls les anciens en ont entendu parler.
> :affraid:



MDR !   (je suis ancien.)


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

c'est vrai que ça fout les jetons, mais tant que tu n'attrapes pas le "petits bras", tu peux au moins continuer à te gratter... 

par contre reste une variante de la pecole, qui fait infiniment plus frémir...:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/laurent.beaussart/duffman/pecole.htm

courage, 1% d'entre nous devraient s'en sortir...


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que ça fout les jetons, mais tant que tu n'attrapes pas le "petits bras", tu peux au moins continuer à te gratter...
> 
> par contre reste une variante de la pecole, qui fait infiniment plus frémir...:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :
> 
> ...


Si on attrape la *pécole* il ne faut surtout pas se gratter...

Une confusion semble-t-il, la *pécole* n'a rien à voir avec l'école.

D'ailleurs tout enfant atteint de la *pécole* ne pourrait rester sur les bancs de la dite école, même un Simson  ! ! !

La *pécole* est une maladie grave, sournoise, qui frappe lorsqu'on s'y attend le moins et sur laquelle les responsables de la santé poblique aidés par les médias, jettent un voile obscur et feutré afin de ne pas effrayer la population. Qui parviendra à nous en débarrasser ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Octobre 2005)

*N'ayez plus peur *
de la grippe aviaire !

INFORMEZ-VOUS








:bebe:


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'ayez plus peur *
> de la grippe aviaire !
> 
> INFORMEZ-VOUS




Merci , j'ai moins peur, ce soir grillade !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait *
> ma proposition...



Apparemment, il l'adore ce site. Tellement qu'il nous colle l'adresse un peu partout.  

(http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=116902)


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

IL a peut-être des actions de ce site ???  Une Dindestartup


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> IL a peut-être des actions de ce site ???  Une Dindestartup



Dans une Dindestartup, les stocks options sont des escalopes (de dinde). T'as pas le choix du morceau.


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Dans une Dindestartup, les stocks options sont des escalopes (de dinde). T'as pas le choix du morceau.



Je comprend mieux son insistance alors....


----------



## GreenC4U (30 Octobre 2005)

"ne paniquez pas!!!!"      

cette phrase à été répété au moins plus de 6 fois lors des informations sur la grippe avière sur M6

Alors .... Ne paniquez pas!!!........


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> "ne paniquez pas!!!!"
> 
> cette phrase à été répété au moins plus de 6 fois lors des informations sur la grippe avière sur M6
> 
> Alors .... Ne paniquez pas!!!........




Oui ne paniquons pas, c'est mauvais pour le foie...   Surtout en fin d'année...


----------



## Imaginus (30 Octobre 2005)

Don't panic !


----------



## GreenC4U (30 Octobre 2005)

de plus pourquoi paniquer, le gouvernement a prévu assez de vaccin pour un quart de la population et aussi plein de masques.

Alors .... Ne panniquer pas!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai ça : pourquoi pas niquer ? C'est sexuellement transmissible la grippe aviaire ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2005)

Continuez &#224; paniquer, &#231;a a fait diminuer drastiquement mon budget bouffe. Ce soir poulet grill&#233;


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Continuez &#224; paniquer, &#231;a a fait diminuer drastiquement mon budget bouffe. Ce soir poulet grill&#233;



Toi aussi !  

J'ai entendu &#224; la radio que en France ils ont interdit les volailles vivantes sur les march&#233;s...du coups ils ont aussi interdit les ... lapins....c'est des volailles ..? les lapins...? :mouais:  :mouais: 

Bizarre, bizarre....


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Continuez &#224; paniquer, &#231;a a fait diminuer drastiquement mon budget bouffe. Ce soir poulet grill&#233;



et m&#234;me d&#232;s ce midi, belles moustaches, parce que faut pas d&#233;conner, j'ai toujours aim&#233; &#231;a (le poulet, pas les moustaches), et que c'est encore meilleur quand il y en a plein les &#233;tals et que &#231;a co&#251;te rien...


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et même dès ce midi, belles moustaches, parce que faut pas déconner, j'ai toujours aimé ça (le poulet, pas les moustaches), et que c'est encore meilleur quand il y en a plein les étals et que ça coûte rien...




Une pensée pour les éleveurs de poulets ...


----------



## Imaginus (31 Octobre 2005)

Qui s'en foutent plein les poches pendant les periodes de vaches folles... Et vicé versa...

Non en fait c'est les supermarchés qui gagnent toujours....  


_On pourrait pas avoir une maladie avec le gazoil ? J'dois faire le plein et le jus de poulet ca marche pas !    _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Octobre 2005)

*Et les poulets ?*
on va les cantonner dans leurs commissariats ?






:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Qui s'en foutent plein les poches pendant les periodes de vaches folles... Et vicé versa...
> 
> Non en fait c'est les supermarchés qui gagnent toujours....



Je parlais des petits producteurs...ceux qui laissent les poulets sortir, et non ceux qui les "élèvent" en quelques semaines dans des locaux infesté d'antibiotiques:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

Un article intéressant au sujet de la panique.


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un article intéressant au sujet de la panique.






> C'est sans doute que le discrédit des politiques s'ajoute, ici, aux vieux spectres de l'empoisonnement collectif et de la contamination mortelle dans des sociétés industrielles dont les membres ne connaissent plus l'origine réelle de la plupart de leurs aliments.



et voilà un bon résumé de la situation


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi !
> 
> J'ai entendu à la radio que en France ils ont interdit les volailles vivantes sur les marchés...du coups ils ont aussi interdit les ... lapins....c'est des volailles ..? les lapins...? :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Bizarre, bizarre....



Les lapins sont interdit sur les marchés car on fesait de la concurence aux péripatétichiennes...c'est tout ! On est en pleine forme sinon.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

Et maintenant, il faut aussi se méfier des steacks hachés. On se demande ce qu'on va pouvoir manger sans risquer de choper une saloperie.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

A qui faire confiance ? Qui croire ? On nous a tellement menti, alors l'ère de la *paranoïa généralisée* dans laquelle nous entrons n'est qu'un retour de bâton. Petit résumé :

- la vache folle (ESB) on a commencé à parler 10 ans avant le scandale. Puis plus rien, puis "réapparition" 10 ans après, le scandale étant devenu trop important. Vous souvenez-vous de ces prévisions épidémiologiques qui prévoient d'ici 20 ans une épidémie de la maladie de Kreutzfeld-Jacob, notamment en Angletterre ?  
- le coup du nuage de Tchernobyl qui s'arrête à la frontière 
- la soi-disante inocuité des antennes-relais GSM 
- les accidents nucléaires dissimulés (celui de 3 miles Island pour commencer) :mouais:
- etc etc etc  

A qui voulez-vous faire confiance maintenant ?


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, il faut aussi se méfier des steacks hachés. On se demande ce qu'on va pouvoir manger sans risquer de choper une saloperie.


Manquait plus que ça !

Mis à part les bébés et les vieux édentés, personne ne devrait être autorisé à consommer du steak haché. Quelle drôle d'idée de vouloir faire mâcher la viande par une machine...

Au bout du compte on en arrivera à faire manger les machines à notre place, à les faire digérer à notre place et à les faire chier à notre place.

Alors il ne nous restera plus qu'une chose à faire : acheter en supermarché des sachets d'excréments avec toutes les garanties de traçabilité et vider cérémonieusement leur contenu dans les chiottes...

   

Evidemment la chasse d'eau se déclenchera toute seule.
Parviendrez-vous à imaginer tous les avantages que l'humanité tirera de ce nouveau processus d' alimentation-digestion ???


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2005)

Toi t'as jamais mang&#233; de polpettone


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as jamais mangé de polpettone


JAMAIS !!!

Pas de polpettone, ni de popol, ni de petpet, ni de totone !   Ouais !


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, il faut aussi se méfier des steacks hachés. On se demande ce qu'on va pouvoir manger sans risquer de choper une saloperie.




il faut surtout se méfier de tout ce qui est fait en usine...
ils ont beau prendre toutes les précautions possibles, le stockage de la viande et autres denrées périssables (le lait entre autre) pose de sérieux soucis ... et après on a des soucis de listériose et autres bactéries qui se développent.

avec les commerces de proximité, la viande vient de l'abattoir, le fromage AOC est transformé juste après la traite... du coup on prend bcp moins de risques... évidemment le prix des produits n'est pas le même. Mais s'il y a 5 euros de différence au kilo, il faut s'attendre à prendre des risques au niveau sanitaire.... ou alors à manger de la m****


----------



## CLAY (31 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, il faut aussi se méfier des steacks hachés. On se demande ce qu'on va pouvoir manger sans risquer de choper une saloperie.



des légumes avec des tonnes de piments


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> il faut surtout se méfier de tout ce qui est fait en usine...
> ils ont beau prendre toutes les précautions possibles, le stockage de la viande et autres denrées périssables (le lait entre autre) pose de sérieux soucis ... et après on a des soucis de listériose et autres bactéries qui se développent.
> 
> avec les commerces de proximité, la viande vient de l'abattoir, le fromage AOC est transformé juste après la traite... du coup on prend bcp moins de risques... évidemment le prix des produits n'est pas le même. Mais s'il y a 5 euros de différence au kilo, il faut s'attendre à prendre des risques au niveau sanitaire.... ou alors à manger de la m****



Au niveau des intoxications bactériennes alimentaires, les accidents les plus nombreux restent quand même d'origine ménagère : frigos mal désinfectés, rupture de la chaîne du froid, négligences... 
Il n'empêche que je souscris à ce que tu dis lorsqu'il faut revenir vers la production locale, qui n'est d'ailleurs pas forcément plus chère (pas la marge du distributeur). De plus, les produits de l'agroalimentaire sont le plus souvent "sains" du point de vue de la contamination bactérienne, masi ils sont malsains en raison des produits qu'ils contiennent : trop salés, conservateurs, graisses cachées etc.


----------



## al02 (31 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as jamais mangé de polpettone



C'est quoi ?  

C'est bon ? 

Oui, mais pour cette recette , il faut du caciocavallo


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ?
> 
> C'est bon ?


*Polpetonne*, sorte
de pain de viande, ça déchire les papilles gustatives


----------



## al02 (31 Octobre 2005)

Fluocaril a dit:
			
		

> *Polpetonne*, sorte
> de pain de viande, ça déchire les papilles gustatives





			
				al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ?
> 
> C'est bon ?
> 
> Oui, mais pour cette recette , il faut du caciocavallo



Il suffit de cliquer sur les liens !! 

On peut aussi compléter avec du bouillon KUB ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est bon merci pour les recettes .


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> De plus, les produits de l'agroalimentaire sont le plus souvent "sains" du point de vue de la contamination bactérienne, masi ils sont malsains en raison des produits qu'ils contiennent : trop salés, conservateurs, graisses cachées etc.



je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi... il ne faut pas oublier qu'on a une flore intestinale qui est là... et il faut l'entretenir!

pour nous, manger un bon saint-nectaire ou du cantal n'est que du plaisir, mais si on envoie ça à notre oncle d'amérique on risque d'être accusé d'utilisation d'arme bactériologique :rateau: :rateau:  
a trop vouloir asceptiser ce qu'on mange on a tendence à fragiliser notre corps. on se retrouvera bientôt comme les veaux américains qui ont des antibios incorporés dans leur nourriture!


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de cliquer sur les liens !!
> 
> On peut aussi compl&#233;ter avec du bouillon KUB ! :love: :love: :love:


... Et surtout du vin blanc !



Au fait personne n'a os&#233; expliquer ce qu'&#233;tait la *p&#233;cole*, probablement de peur de d&#233;clencher une monumentale trouille chez les piliers du bar...


----------



## al02 (31 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... Et surtout du vin blanc !



ou rouge ?


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi... il ne faut pas oublier qu'on a une flore intestinale qui est là... et il faut l'entretenir!
> 
> pour nous, manger un bon saint-nectaire ou du cantal n'est que du plaisir, mais si on envoie ça à notre oncle d'amérique on risque d'être accusé d'utilisation d'arme bactériologique :rateau: :rateau:
> a trop vouloir asceptiser ce qu'on mange on a tendence à fragiliser notre corps. on se retrouvera bientôt comme les veaux américains qui ont des antibios incorporés dans leur nourriture!




Bah, chez eux c'est les veaux, chez nous c'est les poulets...  Comme quoi les différences culturel ça existe bien... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

> on se retrouvera bientôt comme les veaux américains qui ont des antibios incorporés dans leur nourriture!



C'est déjà fait, hélas, mon cher Ti'Punch, dans les élevages industriels porcins par exemple, en Bretagne (je connais, j'en viens). 
Je ne veux pas dire qu'il faut aseptiser notre nourriture, mais que de nombreuses intoxications alimentaires sont d'origine domestique. Entre un bon Cantal avec sa flore bactérienne qui lui donne son goût et ne nous rend pas malade, et la recongélation d'une glace qui, à coup sûr, filera une bonne gastro, il y a une marge. Il est vrai que de toutes façons nous sommes devenus moins résistants qu'avant aux bactéries.


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà fait, hélas, mon cher Ti'Punch, dans les élevages industriels porcins par exemple, en Bretagne (je connais, j'en viens)...


Si tu en viens, pas de quoi s'en vanter ! ! !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

Chez moi, que du porc bio ; jovial et épanoui... Gavé de chataîgnes, en cette saison... :love:


----------



## DrFatalis (31 Octobre 2005)

Un jour, la France va se rendre compte qu'il s'est produit une révolution industrielle pendant que Napoléon bataillait en Europe, ressuscitant l'idée de la grandeur déchue...

Faut pas déconner !
1 - l'alimentation "industrielle" est la plus saine et la plus abondante que l'humanité n'ait jamais connue ! Seul des vedettes médiatiques incultes n'ayant aucune notion de toxicoligie et d'histoire des pandémies peuvent oser benoitement dire le contraire. Grace à cette alimentation, les intexications du "bon vieux temps" sont à ce point oiubliées que la majorité des français en viennent à penser, manipuler par les zécolos, que le "nature", c'est le beau, le vrai et le bien, et l'industrie le mal absolu... On croit réver, on cauchemarde...

2 - Nous ne sommes pas "moins réissitants" que nos anc^tres aux bactéries, mais au contraire, bien plus ! Cela est du à la couverture vaccinale, si efficace que nous en oublions jusqu'à lk'existence des germes qui décimaient nos arrières grands parents! Qui connait quelqu'un (non immunoidéprimé) mort de tuberculose ou de tetanos? Qui ici à eu la polio ?

Faut arrêter avec le défaitisme écolos, avec ce nouveau pétainisme babacool qui nie l'évidence avec les vielles recettes de Lyssenko...

PS: je vous rapelle que dans nos sociétés "industrielles", chaque année vous ne viellissez que de 10 mois... Quant aux peuples qui vivent "en harmonie avce leur environnement, grace à une vie saine, une alimentation "naturelle" et au grand air... ils tombent comme des mouches...


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2005)

Vive la grippe &#224; bi&#232;re !

Patron ! Une tourn&#233;e !

Pour s'y retrouver dans les propos tenus par ici &#231;a devient duraille... mais je reste !



Qui est contre le passage du quaranti&#232;me parall&#232;le ? Hein ? Qu'il ose un peu pour voir !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

> Faut arrêter avec le défaitisme écolos, avec ce nouveau pétainisme babacool qui nie l'évidence avec les vielles recettes de Lyssenko...



T'exagères pas un peu, là...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

> Si tu en viens, pas de quoi s'en vanter ! ! !



Ou là là... Nous les Bretons sommes à peu près aussi chatouilleux que les Corses...   et sommes aussi les premiers à pâtir des dérives du système productiviste agricole. Je te rassure : la famille n'élève pas de porcs, si c'est ce que tu avais compris. :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ou là là... Nous les Bretons sommes à peu près aussi chatouilleux que les Corses...


Hé hé hé .... Je vais pouvoir me reposer un peu...


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ou là là... Nous les Bretons sommes à peu près aussi chatouilleux que les Corses...   et sommes aussi les premiers à pâtir des dérives du système productiviste agricole. Je te rassure : la famille n'élève pas de porcs, si c'est ce que tu avais compris. :hein:


Je te rassure aussi, je suis complètement rassuré. Excuse-moi.
(J'avais compris que tu venais d'un élevage... enfin... bref... c'était une plaisanterie)

 

Ma charmante épouse est Bretonne et moi je suis Alsacien, c'est-à-dire encore plus chatouilleux que les Corses et les Bretons réunis.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... moi je suis Alsacien, c'est-à-dire encore plus chatouilleux que les Corses et les Bretons réunis.



Alors là, non, Monsieur... Je m'inscris en faux contre ces allégations quelque peu cavalières


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, non, Monsieur... Je m'inscris en faux contre ces allégations quelque peu cavalières


Inscrivez-vous jeune homme.

N'empêche qu'il faut toujours exagérer un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

> moi je suis Alsacien



Alors rien que pour le Tokay Pinot Gris et le Pinot Noir je te donne ma bénédiction. Amen(e) les verres...


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Alors rien que pour le Tokay Pinot Gris et le Pinot Noir je te donne ma bénédiction. Amen(e) les verres...


Elle est juste terminée, finie, bue, séchée la bouteille de Tokay Pinot Gris que nous avons bue à votre santé à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure : la famille n'élève pas de porcs, si c'est ce que tu avais compris. :hein:



C'est malin ! Fallait pas l'dire, le PurFils ne va plus vouloir de toi, maintenant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, non, Monsieur... Je m'inscris en faux contre ces allégations quelque peu cavalières



Là, Patoch, t'exagère, il à raison, les corses, y sont pas chatouilleux, la preuve, chaque fois qu'on les titille un peu, au lieu de se marrer, ils défouraillent !


----------



## quetzalk (31 Octobre 2005)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> 2 - Nous ne sommes pas "moins réissitants" que nos anc^tres aux bactéries, mais au contraire, bien plus !



Oui enfin dans certaines limites quand même, surtout pour ce qui est de la résistance aux infections alimentaires... Un européen standard qui va manger (ou boire un verre d'eau...) dans n'importe quel pays tropical se retrouve avec une très jolie tourista alors que les locaux s'en débrouillent très bien, de même un américain moyen mourra dans d'atroces turpitudes intestinales après une dose de Roquefort inoffensive pour nous...  

Pour le reste tu n'as tout à fait tort, globalement la qualité de l'alimentation a énormément progressé tandis que le risque global de maladie infectieuse est beaucoup mieux contrôlé qu'avant. 

Mais, dire que donner à manger de la farine de mouton et des antibiotiques aux vaches est dangereux n'est pas forcément qu'un délire écolo... Ajouter de l'arôme "fumé" sur du jambon normal, faire bouffer des oeufs en poudre dans les collectivités et vendre des fruits en bois à force d'être rendus imputrescibles, ce ne sont pas que des bonnes idées non plus. Enfin si dans l'ensemble la sécurité est là, les qualités gustatives sont quand même en retrait dans la production industrialisée, tous produits confondus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ... de même un américain moyen mourra dans d'atroces turpitudes intestinales après une dose de Roquefort inoffensive pour nous...



Bien fait!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin dans certaines limites quand même, surtout pour ce qui est de la résistance aux infections alimentaires... Un européen standard qui va manger (ou boire un verre d'eau...) dans n'importe quel pays tropical se retrouve avec une très jolie tourista alors que les locaux s'en débrouillent très bien, de même un américain moyen mourra dans d'atroces turpitudes intestinales après une dose de Roquefort inoffensive pour nous...



Pas tous, j'en connais qui se mythridatisent au bleu d'auvergne avant de passer au Rocquefort. 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste tu n'as tout à fait tort, globalement la qualité de l'alimentation a énormément progressé tandis que le risque global de maladie infectieuse est beaucoup mieux contrôlé qu'avant.
> 
> Mais, dire que donner à manger de la farine de mouton et des antibiotiques aux vaches est dangereux n'est pas forcément qu'un délire écolo... Ajouter de l'arôme "fumé" sur du jambon normal, faire bouffer des oeufs en poudre dans les collectivités et vendre des fruits en bois à force d'être rendus imputrescibles, ce ne sont pas que des bonnes idées non plus. Enfin si dans l'ensemble la sécurité est là, les qualités gustatives sont quand même en retrait dans la production industrialisée, tous produits confondus.



Sans compter que nos chers technocrates ont perdus de vue un problème fondamental en biologie : la concurrence entre les espèces. Les listéria se développent beaucoup plus vite et plus facilement sur un produit pasteurisé, ou elles sont seules, que sur un bon vieux claquos de derrière les fagots où plusieurs dizaines d'autres bactéries, inoffensives pour nous celles ci, leur font concurrence et gènent leur développement. Sachant que la plus grande réserve mondiale de listérias est située sur les paroies internes des frigos, ça donne à réfléchir.


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...Sachant que la plus grande r&#233;serve mondiale de list&#233;rias est situ&#233;e sur les parois internes des frigos, &#231;a donne &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir.


...et &#231;a donne froid dans le dos
...froid dans l'int&#233;rieur du frigo
...chaud dans le dos du frigo


----------



## al02 (1 Novembre 2005)

Grippe aviaire : Bush a un plan


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

junior a toujours une reponse : 
les-bi-da-sses!!
il a raison, en cas de souci, les bidasses &#231;a marche super.
a tous les coups.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Grippe aviaire : Bush a un plan



On ne le répètera jamais assez : les poulets intégristes sont de dangereux terroristes.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Novembre 2005)

Du calme, les smileys n'excusent pas tout. Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Tu t'es emport&#233;,  comp&#232;re l'anguille ? J'ai pas vu de quoi il s'agissait...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es emporté,  compère l'anguille ? J'ai pas vu de quoi il s'agissait...



Rien de grave, passons.


----------



## al02 (4 Novembre 2005)

Il y a quelque chose de plus grave que l'&#233;pid&#233;mie de grippe aviaire, il s'agit de *l'&#233;pid&#233;mie de violence* qui  d&#233;g&#233;n&#232;re dans les banlieues.  

Et pour &#231;a, on attend encore le vaccin !!  

Mais ne pol&#233;miquons pas.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

Ben c'est pas une pol&#233;mique vu que c'est une connerie


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

quelle épidémie?
quelle connerie?
on comprend plus rien ici..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> quelle connerie?
> on comprend plus rien ici..




*Être con*
ne serait-ce pas justement le fait de ne rien comprendre ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Être con*
> ne serait-ce pas justement le fait de ne rien comprendre ?




ben, étymologiquement, etre con, c'est avoir un peu une tete de vagin...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, étymologiquement, etre con, c'est avoir un peu une tete de vagin...




*Alors si je comprendre bien*
lorsque Brassens chantait : "Quand on est con on est con"
c'était une ode à la féminité ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors si je comprendre bien*
> lorsque Brassens chantait : "Quand on est con on est con"
> c'était une ode à la féminité ?




 



ps:en fait, cette chanson est plus proche qu'on ne croit de la chanson de Gainsbourg, le poinçonneur des lilas....(un petit trou, deux petits trous.....)
mais on s'eloigne, non...?


----------



## al02 (6 Novembre 2005)

Le sujet est : la grippe aviaire !


----------



## CLAY (6 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet est : la grippe aviaire !



ouais mais brassens....c brassens, qd meme


----------



## al02 (6 Novembre 2005)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais brassens....c brassens, qd meme



C'est vrai, écouter *Brassens*, c'est mieux que cette fausse épidémie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet est : la grippe aviaire !



J'ai trouvé la parade absolue... Faut éviter de se faire tailler des plumes...


----------



## CLAY (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé la parade absolue... Faut éviter de se faire tailler des plumes...



empailler des thunes! ca marche aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

*Vous croyez qu'il mangeait*
 du poulet, Brassens ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

est que en france on vaccine contre cette grippe les personnes "fragiles"
comme c'est le cas en italie?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2005)

Non, ce n'est pas systématique, mais on leur offre la gratuité du vaccin.


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

Princess a dit:
			
		

> est que en france on vaccine contre cette grippe les personnes "fragiles"
> comme c'est le cas en italie?


Tu parles de quelle grippe en disant "cette grippe" ?
Si c'est de la grippe avaire dont tu parles, il n'y a pas de vaccin : si ce virus devait infecter massivement l'Homme, il lui faudrait changer et s'adapter. Avant que cette étape ne soit franchie, il n'est pas possible de mettre au point un vaccin efficace.
Pour ce qui est de l'épidémie hivernale de grippe, qui va venir comme tous les ans, le vaccin est remboursé en France pour les personnes de plus de 65 ans. La France a en général un assez bon taux de vaccination par rapport aux autres pays pour cette population.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quelle grippe en disant "cette grippe" ?
> Si c'est de la grippe avaire dont tu parles, il n'y a pas de vaccin : si ce virus devait infecter massivement l'Homme, il lui faudrait changer et s'adapter. Avant que cette étape ne soit franchie, il n'est pas possible de mettre au point un vaccin efficace.
> Pour ce qui est de l'épidémie hivernale de *grippe aviaire*, qui va venir comme tous les ans, le vaccin est remboursé en France pour les personnes de plus de 65 ans. La France a en général un assez bon taux de vaccination par rapport aux autres pays pour cette population.


Lumai je crois que tu as le syndrôme des "deux mots mis obligatoirement l'un à côté de l'autre"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quelle grippe en disant "cette grippe" ?
> .




 maman cherie a eu droit a 2 vaccins cette année en meme temp  : 
celui de la grippe"ordinaire" qu'elle fait en debut du froid tous les ans ,le second pour l'aviaire ..... elle et ses copines ont toutes "subi" le meme traitement .... 
en italie les vaccins on ne le paie pas


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

N'existe pas encore de vaccin contre la grippe aviaire donc.


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Lumai je crois que tu as le syndrôme des "deux mots mis obligatoirement l'un à côté de l'autre"


Oups ! 
Merci !


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> maman cherie a eu droit a 2 vaccins cette année en meme temp  :
> celui de la grippe"ordinaire" qu'elle fait en debut du froid tous les ans ,le second pour l'aviaire ..... elle et ses copines ont toutes "subi" le meme traitement ....
> en italie les vaccins on ne le paie pas


Je serai curieuse de savoir ce que contient ce vaccin qui a été donné pour la grippe aviaire... Il n'y a pas encore de virus circulant issu de cette souche qui infecte (hors cas extrême) l'Homme. Donc il n'est pas possible de faire actuellement de vaccin humain contre "la grippe aviaire", puisse qu'on ne sait pas contre quoi faire le vaccin...
Si tu as plus d'infos, une notice en anglais par exemple, ça m'intéresse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Novembre 2005)

certains veterinaires sont vraiment des arnaqueurs...


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

:affraid: :affraid: Mais faut pas laisser  MamanChérie se faire vacciner par un vétérinaire !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: Mais faut pas laisser  MamanChérie se faire vacciner par un vétérinaire !!!


pourquoi pas, le mien est sympa, il file qq croquettes au chat avant de lui faire l'injection... par contre, il met des gants en cuir (épais le cuir !) avant de lui prendre la température... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas, le mien est sympa, il file qq croquettes au chat avant de lui faire l'injection... par contre, il met des gants en cuir (épais le cuir !) avant de lui prendre la température... :rateau:




pas besoin de gants avec mamancherie , son dentier n'est pas si solide    

et puis , son "veto" c'est une femme


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je serai curieuse de savoir ce que contient ce vaccin qui a été donné pour la grippe aviaire...


D'après de récentes infos ce serait un dérivé du BCG... En effet les chercheurs ont trouvé que le virus de la grippe aviaire était en fait un virus mutant de la tuberculose et on lui donne maintenant le nom de *bacille de coq...*


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> maman cherie a eu droit a 2 vaccins cette année en meme temp  :
> celui de la grippe"ordinaire" qu'elle fait en debut du froid tous les ans ,le second pour l'aviaire ..... elle et ses copines ont toutes "subi" le meme traitement ....
> en italie les vaccins on ne le paie pas




:affraid: 

Berlusconi est en campagne? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Berlusconi est en campagne? :mouais:




s'il capte son canal5 surement


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Berlusconi est en campagne? :mouais:



pourquoi? il y aurait eu un moment dans sa "carrière":mouais:  ou il n'aurait pas été en campagne?


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi? il y aurait eu un moment dans sa "carrière":mouais:  ou il n'aurait pas été en campagne?



Ben oui, quand il creuse un trou pour remplir le précedent.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2005)

Je l'ai entendu aujourd'hui sur la radio de la france des infos :
"la pandémie, ce n'est qu'une question de temps".

Eh ouais, faut que roche et ses (8) potes aient le temps de se bourrer les fouilles de fafiots (talbins) avant l'arrivée de la grippe avec leur machin "à la mord-moi le chinois - qui sait si ça marchera dans six mois" 


PS : j'ai pas tout lu depuis que j'ai laché le fil, seulement les post de lumai


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Novembre 2005)

*Devinette : et qu'est ce que fait-on aux volailles*
qu'on tue pour endiguer la progression du virus ?


On les brûle...




 
:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et que fait-on aux volailles*
> qu'on tue pour endiguer la progression du virus ?
> 
> 
> ...



Bombardons les émeutiers de banlieue avec de la volaille!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bombardons les émeutiers de banlieue avec de la volaille!!!



Oui c'est ça, aviairisons la racaille!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bombardons les émeutiers de banlieue avec de la volaille!!!




*Mieux vaut éviter de les bombarder*
de porcs pour éviter les accusations raciales


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mieux vaut éviter de les bombarder*
> de porcs pour éviter les accusations raciales



Quoique Justin Bridoux pourrait fournir des bâtons de berger anti-émeutes aux bourrins...


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2005)

Donc la grippe à bière fait des ravages dans les banlieues...

Pas étonnant avec l'alcool qu'elle contient ! ! !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quoique Justin Bridoux pourrait fournir des bâtons de berger anti-émeutes aux bourrins...



Ouaiiis ! Bien vu, d'autant que c'est la nuit qu'ils foutent le souk, et justement, le bâton de berger, y a pas d'heure pour en manger !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

T'ain d'Adèle©! Je viens d'nventer un super nuntchaku avec deux bâtons de berger® et un bout de ficelle!!! Géééééniaaaaal!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'ain d'Adèle©! Je viens d'nventer un super nuntchaku avec deux bâtons de berger® et un bout de ficelle!!! Géééééniaaaaal!



Je sens que le PurFils ... va venir t'embêter, là !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que le PurFils ... va venir t'embêter, là !



Avec cette arme redoutable, je crains personne!


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avec cette arme redoutable, je crains personne!


Pas même la grippe à bière ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avec cette arme redoutable, je crains personne!



T'as tort, des nunchakus comme ça, il en bouffe 4/jour


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as tort, des nunchakus comme ça, il en bouffe 4/jour



je confirme...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'ain d'Adèle©! Je viens d'nventer un super nuntchaku avec deux bâtons de berger® et un bout de ficelle!!! Géééééniaaaaal!



Patochman, c'est Mac Gyver.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2005)

c'est surtout que selon les mouvements que tu fais, tu te retrouves avec un léger dépot aux aisselles, il vaut mieux éviter le débardeur...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

le baton de berger c'est pas un peu excessivement industriel comme saucisse ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2005)

Ah, c'est une saucisse le bâton de berger ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

sm fait toi ammener des "salamine " du nord d'italie , tu me diras !!   

a degouster fraiche (ma preference ) 
ou "ai ferri" (grillé mais j'aime pas trop , je les trouve trop salés ) :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est une saucisse le bâton de berger ?



on a pas dit "le baton *du* berger"  

laisse stargazer faire la grasse matinée


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2005)

Pkoi mes propos sont ils souvent interprétés ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le baton de berger c'est pas un peu excessivement industriel comme saucisse ?



Là, tu me rappelle le crémier du coin de la rue, à côté de chez ma grand-mère, lui, il vendait pas des ½ufs industriels, c'était l'½uf artisanal, entièrement pondu à la main !  

Le bâton de berger est certes fabriqué industriellement, mais pas "excessivement", sans avoir les qualités des productions traditionnelles, certains produits industriels ne sont pas si mauvais que ça. Puis, sans l'industrie agro-alimentaire, on serait nombreux à crever de faim, l'artisanat, quelles que soient ses qualités n'ayant pas la capacité à produire assez pour tout le monde, ni à des prix abordables par tous.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi mes propos sont ils souvent interprétés ?



disons qu'ils sont terriblement interpretables...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> sm fait toi ammener des "salamine " du nord d'italie , tu me diras !!
> 
> a degouster fraiche (ma preference )
> ou "ai ferri" (grillé mais j'aime pas trop , je les trouve trop salés ) :love: :love: :love:


Ah chaque saison de travail dans les dolomites je ramenenais autant de 4a que d'échantillons !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2005)

Un premiers cas de grippe aviare recensé en Seine et Marne...


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un premiers cas de grippe aviare recensé en Seine et Marne...


Archibu Archibald...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ce n'est pas déjà bu... --- Un premiers cas de grippe aviare recensé en Seine et Marne...


Si tu n'étais pas Corse, je ne craindrais pas de vendetta en te boulant rouge sur ce coup-là :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah chaque saison de travail dans les sodomites ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

Quel couillon il m'a fait croire que je l'avais écris comme ça.  Bon ce soir poulet grillé :love:


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Patamach (9 Novembre 2005)

la poule de mon voisin est decedee l'année dernière d'une bronchite.
tout le monde s'en ai balancé.
voilà voilà.


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

>


Merci Rémy

Tu apportes la preuve de la gravité de la grippe à bière alors que, par comparaison, l'autre grippe n'est qu'une pâle bibine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Archibu Archibald...





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'étais pas Corse, je ne craindrais pas de vendetta en te boulant rouge sur ce coup-là :love:



Que la honte soit sur moi et dans le regard de ma mère!!! Je vais de ce pas me terrer au fond des bois pour cacher mon visage déformé par la contrition... Je me nourrirai de racines et de larves gluantes ; je meurtrirai cruellement ma chair indigne soir et matin en m'appliquant consciencieusement la discipline le knout, les testicules ligaturés dans du fil de fer barbelé, et autres friandises ; je vivrai en reclus ; je porterai des vêtements infâmes cousus dans des serpillères usagées et vous ne me reverrez jamais... :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

Ne répondez pas c'est un troll !!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

>



Moi j'ai de photos de la grippe au vier mais c'est hors charte.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Que la honte soit sur moi et dans le regard de ma mère!!! Je vais de ce pas me terrer au fond des bois pour cacher mon visage déformé par la contrition... Je me nourrirai de racines et de larves gluantes ; je meurtrirai cruellement ma chair indigne soir et matin en m'appliquant consciencieusement la discipline le knout, les testicules ligaturés dans du fil de fer barbelé, et autres friandises ; je vivrai en reclus ; je porterai des vêtements infâmes cousus dans des serpillères usagées et vous ne me reverrez jamais... :rose: :rose: :rose:



Bizarre, je ne te crois qu'à moitié  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, je ne te crois qu'à moitié  :love:



on ne se moques pas: pour une fois qu'un hérétique fait son chemin de Damas...  

_j'ai comme un doute aussi... _​


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2005)

Grippe aviaire ? Grippe à bière ?   Broutilles ! ! !

Bien plus intéressante est la *grippe ferraviaire* !

Rappelons quelques unes de ses caractéristiques les plus connues :

- Elle frappe principalement la population de France (elle épargne donc les Suisses, le méritent-il ?).

- Presque tout le monde l'a eue un jour ou l'autre, sans discrimination.

- Elle atteint les personnes ayant besoin de se déplacer, surtout pour leur travail, et les immobilise.

- Elle les contraint alors à utiliser l'automobile provoquant ainsi d'énormes bouchons sur les routes.

- Elle a un impact sur l'environnement par les quantités phénoménales de carburant brûlé inutilement.

- Elle sévit à des dates précises qu'on peut prévoir longtemps à l'avance (la prochaine épidémie se produira le 21/11 pour une durée de 24 heures).

- Elle sévit en dehors de la période estivale des congés.

- Les agents propagateurs de cette grippe sont subventionnés par l' Etat.

- Les scientifiques n'ont pas encore mis au point un vaccin antiferraviaire.


----------



## sofiping (10 Novembre 2005)

Que la racaille des banlieues mette le feu aux poulets et passons à autre chose :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

C'est curieux quand même cette focalisation de certains sur le poulet, en matière de grippe avaire. Pourtant, du colibri à l'autruche, tous les volatiles et assimilés sont concernés ! Même les mouettes, tiens !


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... Même les mouettes, tiens !


Qu'une chose à dire...
VOS GUEULES LES MOUETTES !!!​
Maintenant quand on voit ça...


Faut pas s'étonner qu'on en prenne certains en grippe...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant quand on voit ça...
> 
> 
> Faut pas s'étonner qu'on en prenne certains en grippe...



Pitin©, c'est vrai qu'il a le regard mauvais ... Lui, l'a du prendre quelqu'un en grippe, sure man !


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux quand même cette focalisation de certains sur le poulet, en matière de grippe avaire. Pourtant, du colibri à l'autruche, tous les volatiles et assimilés sont concernés ! Même les mouettes, tiens !


 
tu as raison de le préciser.

De plus, on peut imaginer que d'autres animaux de bassecour se laissent contaminer


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison de le préciser.
> 
> De plus, on peut imaginer que d'autres animaux de bassecour se laissent contaminer



Arf, s'il y a des p'tits, tu m'en gardes un !


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2005)

...et un civet au pôt tous les dimanches...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> les testicules ligaturés dans du fil de fer barbelé (...) je porterai des vêtements infâmes cousus dans des serpillères usagées et vous ne me reverrez jamais...



Alors ça c'est con, parce qu'on va louper une belle occase de rigoler!!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

on voit qu'il t'as jamais filer un figatelu sous l'oreillé


----------



## z-moon (10 Novembre 2005)

Alors comme ça la grippe aviaire, c'est une MST ??? 
*tousse*
*tousse*
*tousse*
ayé chui contaminé, j'vai muter je l'sens :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Novembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Alors comme ça la grippe aviaire, c'est une MST ???




*Nan, la recette*
de la poule farcie




:rateau:


----------



## al02 (23 Novembre 2005)

Chine : flop pour le nom de domaine grippe aviaire


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Chine : flop pour le nom de domaine grippe aviaire


Mais ici on a eu la grippe ferraviaire une fois de plus... Flop aussi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Dormez tranquille .... la grippe ne passera pas ... ils veillent sur nous


----------



## z-moon (26 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dormez tranquille .... la grippe ne passera pas ... ils veillent sur nous



:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dormez tranquille .... la grippe ne passera pas ... ils veillent sur nous



 :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dormez tranquille .... la grippe ne passera pas ... ils veillent sur nous





sur qu'il n'est pas malade ton poussin ?  

je le trouve un peu palot moi


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> sur qu'il n'est pas malade ton poussin ?
> 
> je le trouve un peu palot moi


Il vient juste de voir la menace venant du ciel ... il fait dans sa culotte ...


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2005)

1) Trente cinq cas de virus H5 sont dépistés chez des canards des Maritimes

2) Les coqs font bloc face aux Boks


----------



## al02 (30 Novembre 2005)

La Chine reconnaît son premier cas humain de grippe aviaire H5N1
Ce n'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La Chine reconnaît son premier cas humain de grippe aviaire H5N1
> Ce n'est pas trop tôt !


As-tu voulu dire "tant mieux" ou "heureusement" ?

Tant mieux quoi ?


----------



## al02 (3 Décembre 2005)

Toujours pas de cas de grippe aviaire au Maroc

Toujours pas ! On est déçus !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*Une épidémie de grippe aviaire au Maghreb*
serait peut être bonne pour nos exportations de viande de porc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2005)

Vendre de la viande de porc à des musulmans :affraid: Ils vont les payer à coups de yatagan ! :mouais:


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vendre de la viande de porc à des musulmans :affraid: Ils vont les payer à coups de yatagan ! :mouais:


...sont pas obligés de la manger...


:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2005)

T'as d'autres exemples d'utilisation ? :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as d'autres exemples d'utilisation ? :rateau:


*Quand il ne fait pas de jeux de mots*
je l'aime bien moi Pascal


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as d'autres exemples d'utilisation ? :rateau:


Exemple 1

- Mettre la viande dehors au soleil

- Elle attire les mouches

- Les mouches pondent

- Les asticots se développent

- Attraper un asticot

- Le fixer à un hameçon

- Attacher le hameçon à un fil de pêche

- Mettre un flotteur à cette ligne

- Attacher la ligne à une canne à pêche

- Repérer une rivière poissonneuse

- Vous êtes assez expérimentés pour savoir ce qu'il faut faire pour pêcher à la ligne...

- Lorsque le bouchon s'enfonce sous l'eau c'est une touche, hourrah !

- Ferrer c'est-à-dire tirer vivement sur le fil

- Ramener doucement sur la rive l'objet accroché au hameçon

- Si c'est un poisson, il peu être séché, salé, fumé, vendu, mangé...

- Si c'est un porc, recommencer les opérations


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> - Si c'est un poisson, il peu être séché, salé, fumé, vendu, mangé...



Toi, tu vas t'attirer des ennuis avec Oussama, manger un poisson qu'a mangé un asticot qu'a mangé du porc ... Tu cherches à leur fermer les portes du paradi ? :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Décembre 2005)

sinon ya du neuf sur la grippe ...? depuis le feu en banlieues ; c'est plus à la mode, et comme là c'est la volaille de noel , on attendra plus tard


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> sinon ya du neuf sur la grippe ...? depuis le feu en banlieues ; c'est plus à la mode, et comme là c'est la volaille de noel , on attendra plus tard



Voilà ce que l'on trouve sur les actualités Google :

La grippe aviaire frappe l'Ukraine 


> Le ministre a précisé que le virus avait été découvert chez des poulets et des oies domestiques dans deux régions du nord-est de la péninsule de Crimée. «Les résultats ont confirmé des cas de grippe aviaire dans des volailles mortes dans cinq villages de deux régions de Crimée», avait auparavant déclaré Maria Kroviakova, la responsable des services sanitaires de la péninsule, citée par l'agence Interfax


et :
 Grippe Aviaire : nouveaux cas en Roumanie


> Un nouveau foyer de grippe aviaire a été détecté dans l'est de la Roumanie. Toutes les volailles de l'élevage concerné on immédiatement été abbatues puis brûlées. Après des tests rapides, la présence du virus H5 a été confirmée. Les échantillons ont été envoyés en Grande-Bretagne pour déterminer s'il s'agit de la souche H5N1, variante mortelle de la maladie.



Décidément, cela se rapproche, nous ne sommes pas encore à l'abri.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

*La grippe aviaire a touché la France*
des banlieues il y a quelques semaines.

Cependant ce sont des voitures et des écoles qui ont brûlé et non des poulets...
Aucun escadron n'a été abattu.


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Décembre 2005)

opn ne peut tout de même pas "abattre" comme ça...  tu sais, heureusement qu'il subsiste quelques règles, même dans notre république bananière...


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La grippe aviaire a touché la France*
> des banlieues il y a quelques semaines.
> Cependant ce sont des voitures et des écoles qui ont brûlé et non des poulets...
> Aucun escadron n'a été abattu.


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2006)

Des nouvelles récentes sur le sujet :

Grippe aviaire: premier cas mortel en Irak

Grippe aviaire : enfin un vaccin contre le virus H5N1 ?


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Janvier 2006)

moi je trouve qu'il a l'air d'aller plutôt bien ce poulet, c'est les humains qui le regardent qui sont touchés...


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve qu'il a l'air d'aller plutôt bien ce poulet, c'est les humains qui le regardent qui sont touchés...



Oui ! On voit bien qu'il a l'oeil vif !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2006)

Elle f'rait bien de s^pointer tantôt, mon armoire est pleine de pâte tandoori en attente


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Janvier 2006)

Toujours l'esprit pratique à ce que je vois.


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Janvier 2006)

c'est évident, le SM ce n'est que de l'esprit pratique...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

*BioMérieux lance le premier test de dépistage de la grippe aviaire*

LExpansion.com 02/02/2006

BioMérieux n'attend plus que le feu vert des autorités sanitaires. Le groupe lyonnais de diagnostic in vitro a en effet annoncé jeudi le lancement d'un test de dépistage de la grippe aviaire chez l'homme. Le test, qui détectera en principe les souches «*H5*» et «*N1*» du virus, livrera son verdict en une heure trente. Rappelons qu'au dernier pointage de l'OMS, 160 personnes dans le monde ont été contaminées en trois ans, avec à la clé 85 décès.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

j'ai l'impression que cette guignolade médiatique t'inquiètes beaucoup, aurais-tu des infos qui nous sont cachées???

parce que sinon, 160 personnes infectées en trois ans sur 6 000 000 000, cela devrait nous laisser un peu d'espoir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Février 2006)

*Un cas de grippe aviaire*
a été détecté dans le nord de l'Irak

Encore un coup d'Al Qaeda, à coup sûr.





:hein:


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2006)

Pour information des tests de diagnostic spécifiques du H5N1 non commerciaux existent et sont déjà à disposition des hôpitaux habilités à recevoir des cas de suspiscion de grippe aviaire. Il peut être bon au passage de rappeler qu'aucun cas de grippe aviaire n'a été détecté parmis les volailles en France et à fortiori aucun cas chez l'homme...
Comme il a été dit plus haut, la grippe aviaire n'a fait que 160 victimes dans le monde depuis les quelques années qu'elle circule. La grippe que l'on retrouve tous les ans lors de l'épidémie annuelle fait, elle, plusieurs milliers de mort_s tous_ les ans et _juste_ pour la France...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour information des tests de diagnostic spécifiques du H5N1 non commerciaux existent et sont déjà à disposition des hôpitaux habilités à recevoir des cas de suspiscion de grippe aviaire. Il peut être bon au passage de rappeler qu'aucun cas de grippe aviaire n'a été détecté parmis les volailles en France et à fortiori aucun cas chez l'homme...
> Comme il a été dit plus haut, la grippe aviaire n'a fait que 160 victimes dans le monde depuis les quelques années qu'elle circule. La grippe que l'on retrouve tous les ans lors de l'épidémie annuelle fait, elle, plusieurs milliers de mort_s tous_ les ans et _juste_ pour la France...



Oui, mais elle, c'est notre grippe à nous, c'est pas pareil ! :rateau:







second degré, hein !


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Février 2006)

il fut des époques ou elle a été baptisée "espagnole", ou "roumaine", c'est pas bien de chez nous ça...


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2006)

[mode précision]
Hum... si je me souviens bien (je l'ai pas connue non plus, hein ! ), la grippe espagnole était une H5N1. 
[/mode précision]

Edit : Ha ok !


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Février 2006)

c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> il fut des époques ou elle a été baptisée "espagnole", ou "roumaine", c'est pas bien de chez nous ça...



Mais si, c'est de chez nous, nous sommes européens, que diable !


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

Quand tu dis "Européen", tu parles de Mendès-france, Napoléon, César ou Alexandre???


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

d'homo Sapiens Néanderthalensis !


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

bon, ben je vais aller  me faire vacciner moi...


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> [mode précision]
> Hum... si je me souviens bien (je l'ai pas connue non plus, hein ! ), la grippe espagnole était une H5N1.
> [/mode précision]
> 
> Edit : Ha ok !


non... H1N1


----------



## Imaginus (8 Février 2006)

Zont de drole de pratiques dans ces pays la tout de meme. Remarque chez nous c'est les chevres...


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> non... H1N1



Effectivement 
Et après vérification, comme a grippe russe de 77


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Février 2006)

Ok, on rigole, on se dit "quelques morts", on a vu pire. C'est vrai. Y'a la diarrhée, y'a la malaria, y'a le sida, y'a la simple grippe, qui font eux, ces millions de morts. Et pour la malaria, et la diarrhée, à eux seuls, ils font plus de 2 millions de morts en Afrique. 

Mais si vous aviez les poules du voisin qui rentrent impunément, lorsque vous ouvrez votre portail, pour sortir l'auto, que feriez-vous?

Si vous aviez bouché tous les trous, pour que ces petites saloperies de poussins ne rentrent pas chier sur votre gazon?

Si vous courriez après votre fille, pour qu'elle, ne coure plus après ces si charmants poulets - joli tableau, pourtant...

Je vous jure, vous ne trouveriez plus les poules aussi rigolotes. Car ce sont aussi les chiures de ces petits bêtes - partout dans notre environnement - qui en séchant, peuvent transmettre le virus.

Et, si jamais ça arrive ici - quoique ce soit y être déjà... -, on va encore dire que c'est une invention du Blanc, qui veut faire disparaître l'Afrique, son homme, sa femme et son enfant, puisque c'est souvent la seule protéine animale peu dispendieuse.

Ça sent mauvais, cette histoire, je trouve.


----------



## krystof (8 Février 2006)

T'énerves pas ma poule, pas bon pour ta tension ça...


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2006)

Toi qui es sur place, il y a eu des cas de grippe aviaire recensés dans cette région d'Afrique ? Je veux dire des cas dans les élevages, ou  une mortalité importante chez les volailles ? S'il n'y en a pas, les poulets de tes voisins ne peuvent pas présenter de risque. 

Là où cette grippe aviaire risque de devenir dangereuse pour l'homme, c'est si elle s'adapte et provoque une épidémie chez l'homme. Ce ne sera plus alors des poulets de tes voisins que la maladie pourra venir mais de tes voisins (enfin des autres personnes en général, quoi !  Comme la grippe annuelle habituelle )


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Février 2006)

Hello Lumai,

Je viens à peine d'entendre à la radio d'Accra que le virus - le plus pathogène, semble-t-il, celui qui tue l'humain - est arrivé au Nord du Nigeria. Actuellement, c'est le premier à avoir été reporté en Afrique.

Sinon, en effet, aucun cas ici, Lumai. 

Mais ma fille n'ira pas jouer avec les poules et ces dernières ne circuleront pas sur mon terrain. C'est peut-être une peur inutile? C'est possible. Et puis... en fait, dès qu'on met le pied dehors, pour se promenr, pour sortir - soit très souvent!!!! - on rencontre tout le poulailler du coin... Alors, je trouve que ça sert à rien de se protéger.

Petites anecdote : un médecin généraliste  Française!  qui se déplace est venue voir les petites blessures sur la peau de mon enfant, à la maison. En voyant les poules circuler librement, elle nous a recommandé de les faire disparaître - et pas de bouche à bec par ici  -. Et elle nest pas une nioub de lAfrique, elle a presque 20 ans dexpérience ici.

---

En fait, Lumai, ce qui me fait réellement peur, c'est justement, ce recensement. Je ne crois à aucun chiffre d'ici, surtout quand c'est une question aussi importante que celle-là. Y'a tellement de gens qui vivent uniquement de l'élevage des poules. En fait, tout le monde a trois ou quatre poules dehz lui. S'il y a une importante mortalité de poulets, ça va prendre du temps avant que ce ne soit véhiculé au niveau de l'information publque.

J'espère me tromper.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2006)

Salut Caro,

Faut quand même relativiser, les victimes humaines de la grippe aviaire jusqu'à présent étaient toutes employées dans des élevages de volailles. Seul un contact permanent à permis au virus de passer de l'oiseau à l'homme, et de plus, pour l'instant du moins, la contamination humain/humain ne se fait pas. Nous sommes encore loin de la pandémie. 

Le problème principal de la grippe aviaire est double : 

1) Le principe de précaution, on cherche à empêcher le virus de muter et de devenir transmissible d'humain à humain.

2) La presse mondiale à saisie l'occasion pour déclencher une crise de paranoïa mondiale, qui a pour effet secondaire d'augmenter notablement son audience, donc, ses bénéfices.

Pour l'instant, on en est encore qu'à l'épizootie, éradiquer tout contact aviaire ne fera pas de mal, mais paniquer ne te fera pas de bien.

Par contre, pour le Nigéria, d'après la carte que j'ai vu hier soir au 20 heures, c'était dans le sud, pas dans le nord (sud ouest, si j'ai bien vu).


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Février 2006)

Hello Pascal,

J'ai entendu voilà deux semaines le cas d'une femme en Turquie qui habitait à côté d'un poulailler, mais qui n,avait pas accès directement aux poules.

Pour le Nigéria, merci de l'info, je l'ai pigée à la radio d'Accra, entre deux services au boulot, j'ai dû en manquer un tit bout.

Tout à fait d'accord avec le principe de précaution, il le faut, comme pour le reste. C'est vrai, je vois une poule, et je vérifie si elle coure assez vite!!!! 

Et puis.. en vivant ici, je crois que faire attention aux moustiques et à l'eau est encore plus important. Faut relativiser, voilà ma phrase phare-creuse-pieuse mais obligatoire


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2006)

La grippe aviaire, ennemie du vaudou :

Au Bénin, ce n'est pas bénin !


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2006)

Ben alors, ya du monde encore, dans le coin on dirait...
On est pas encore tous morts?

Kesskelle fout cette grippe?


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, ya du monde encore, dans le coin on dirait...
> On est pas encore tous morts?
> 
> Kesskelle fout cette grippe?



Il ne faut pas confondre : prendre la bière en grippe et attraper la grippe aviaire.


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas confondre : prendre la bière en grippe et attraper la grippe aviaire.


On dit que la grippe à bière est moins dangereuse que la grippe à vieille ... Vrai ?


----------



## al02 (24 Février 2006)

Grippe aviaire :

Entendu au J.T de 7 H 30 sur A2, ce matin :

Un élévage de dindes a été "_disséminé_"(*) à Versailleux dans l'Ain.


(*) "_décimé_" ??


----------



## Lila (24 Février 2006)

...*la grippe à vierge* !!!! faut toutes les vacciner   

..pas déjà faite celle là ? 
 :rose:


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...*la grippe à vierge* !!!! faut toutes les vacciner
> 
> ..pas déjà faite celle là ?
> :rose:


Et la grippe à verge ? ? ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et la grippe à verge ? ? ?



Elle agrippe la verge ? :mouais:


----------



## duracel (24 Février 2006)

Si la porte est grippée, on let de l'huile, non?


----------



## Lila (24 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et la grippe à verge ? ? ?





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Elle agrippe la verge ? :mouais:



...ahhh mais on peut associer ....au contraire tout ça se tient...  hop !


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Février 2006)

et bien mené, la verge qui agrippe, remet du grip pour les vierges agrippées... brefle, on est pas sorti de la berge...


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2006)

Au point où on en est : Ce marchand vend de la serge !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2006)

Cher Viaire.

Tu seras gentil de récupérer ta grippe vite fait.
Je veux bien que tu sois un peu étourdi, mais là quand même, trop c'est trop.
On l'a vu trainer un peu partout récemment, alors ok, elle a bien voyagé, mais bon, ya un moment il faut savoir mettre le hola.
En plus, maintenant qu'elle est en France, t'auras moins de trajet à faire pour aller la chercher, alors tu  pourras pas dire.
Franchement, mal élevée comme elle est (il parait qu'elle tue de petits animaux pour le plaisir!) c'est pas un cadeau pour elle que de la laisser comme ça, livrée à elle-même...
Si ça se trouve, elle va même finir par s'en prendre à des gens.

Alors fais un effort, et ramène-là à la maison.
Merci

Affectueusement,  ton Bobby


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2006)

J'ai entendu tout à l'heure aux infos que les poules et les canards seraient interdits d'entrer au Salon de l'Agriculture. Personnellement, ça ne me gêne pas du tout : je n'avais pas l'intention d'y alller.


----------



## al02 (25 Février 2006)

H5N1 identifié sur une élevage de dindes dans l'Ain :


> Par précaution, *toutes les dindes retrouvées mortes* jeudi dans l'élevage de Versailleux *avait été abattues* le jour même.



Elles étaient mortes et ensuite on les a abattues ? C'est limpide !  



> Jeudi, l'éleveur découvrait 400 dindes mortes, les autres donnaient des signes de fébrilité.


Les autres ont toutes été abattues.
J'espère que l'éleveur n'a pas subi le même sort ? :hein:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu tout à l'heure aux infos que les poules et les canards seraient interdits d'entrer au Salon de l'Agriculture. Personnellement, ça ne me gêne pas du tout : je n'avais pas l'intention d'y alller.



Tu flippes pas un peu avec ton avatar ????? J'aurais peur de recevoir un coup de fusil trop vite parti ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

Caro a raison d'être inquiète. Le nombre de volaille par habitant est de 8 au Nigeria et de 250 au Sénégal. S'il est vrai que aujourd'hui la maladie ne se transmet pas d'homme à homme, c'est justement cette "évolution" qui fait peur à tout le monde.

Bref, on est pas sortie.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

Quant à lui, qui transmet le virus chikungunya, c'est pas la joie non plus.....

J'ai des ami(e)s à La Réunion qui ne sortent plus qu'en cas d'extrême nécessité, en pantalon et chemise ou chemisier à manches longues et ce qui est visible badigeonné de citronnelle ou autre produit.....

:rose: :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: on va tous crever! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: on va tous crever! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:




Tout de suite les grands ..... maux !!!!!!


----------



## lumai (25 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: on va tous crever! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


Meuuuh non, pas tous de ça, voyons ! 
Si rien n'est fait (ce qui n'est déjà plus le cas), les estimations des épidémiologistes vont juste de 90 000 à 200 000 morts. Pour la France... 
Mais bon avant ça il vaut mieux manger du poulet ! Ça leur évitera d'attraper la grippe !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: on va tous crever! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



... Si seulement... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Si seulement... :love:


Ton tour viendra.
Comme les autres.

Finalement vaut il mieux y passer de la grippe du poulet ou du cancer de l'oignon?


  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Quant à lui, qui transmet le virus chikungunya, c'est pas la joie non plus.....
> 
> J'ai des ami(e)s à La Réunion qui ne sortent plus qu'en cas d'extrême nécessité, en pantalon et chemise ou chemisier à manches longues et ce qui est visible badigeonné de citronnelle ou autre produit.....
> 
> :rose: :hein:



Et encore, c'est rien, attendez que ce petit salopiot de moustique pique une volaille atteinte de la grippe aviaire, et que les deux virus échangent leur matériel génétique ! le chikungunya aviaire, je vous dis pas ! :casse: :hosto: :rateau:

:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Février 2006)

Je suis bien d'accord avec jpmiss : personne ne sortira d'ici vivant !


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2006)

*SI*, les canards vaccinés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> *SI*, les canards vaccinés.



Même pas, ils seront laqués ou confits avant !


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Même pas, ils seront laqués ou confits avant !



Meurtrier!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Meurtrier!



Vas te plaindre au commissaire Magret ... Ou à l'inspecteur Canardo !


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vas te plaindre au commissaire Magret ... Ou à l'inspecteur Canardo !



J'y vole.


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2006)

Quelle histoire !

On a l'air fin avec notre coq gaulois !

Comment vacciner tous ceux qui sont perchés sur les clochers ? ? ?

:afraid: :afraid: 
  
:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'y vole.




Tiens, à ce propos, entre anatidés ... Tu sais comment trouver la meilleure oie, sur le marché ?



			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quelle histoire !
> 
> On a l'air fin avec notre coq gaulois !
> 
> ...




Comme les rhinocéros et les éléphants : Fusil hypodermique


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, à ce propos, entre anatidés ... Tu sais comment trouver la meilleure oie, sur le marché ?



Non, aucune idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Non, aucune idée.



Tu cherches le marchand le plus costaud ... En vertu du principe que l'oie du plus fort est toujours la meilleure ... :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches le marchand le plus costaud ... En vertu du principe que l'oie du plus fort est toujours la meilleure ... :rateau:



Connaissais pas celle-là.    



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.



...


----------



## katelijn (2 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quelle histoire !
> 
> On a l'air fin avec notre coq gaulois !
> 
> ...



Les clochers je ne sais pas, les tas de fumiers, c'est autre chose


----------



## SveDec (2 Mars 2006)

[Mode blague périmée ON]
Les poulets, avant ils tapaient, maintenant ils contaminent :rateau:
[/Mode blague périmée OFF]
La grippe aviaire ?
La truc qu'est apparu, qu'à disparu pendant que la banlieue était en bordel, et qu'à réapparu après ? 
On est pas près de tous en crever


----------



## katelijn (2 Mars 2006)

Le 20 heures sur France 2: Le Préfet de l'Ain a interdit le rassemblement d'oiseaux


----------



## Jec (2 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Le 20 heures sur France 2: Le Préfet de l'Ain a interdit le rassemblement d'oiseaux



Fini les matchs de foot, les concerts .... les pauvres ...  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2006)

*Un canard sauvage est tombé mort*
dans la cour du commissariat principal de pétauchnoque.

Par mesure de précaution, ils n'ont pas lésiné, ils ont tué tous les poulets.






:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

pourquoi? ils étaient pas confinés?

Psy cause, psychose toujours.


----------



## joubichou (3 Mars 2006)

Quelques conseils http://www.dailymotion.com/video/62158


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2006)

Bon ben moi j'vais pu aux chiottes vu qu'y a du Canard VC dedans...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi j'vais pu aux chiottes vu qu'y a du Canard VC dedans...



En mettant des gants pour manipuler le Canard WC, tu ne crains rien.    



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dos Jones.



vBulletin, tu fais ch.... !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En mettant des gants pour manipuler le Canard WC, tu ne crains rien.
> 
> 
> 
> vBulletin, tu fais ch.... !




Tout à fait d'accord. D'autant que pour toi, ça doit être un peu embêtant tout ces va et vient permanent au dessus de toi Il y a de la lecture au moins?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. D'autant que pour toi, ça doit être un peu embêtant tout ces va et vient permanent au dessus de toi Il y a de la lecture au moins?



Oui oui.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Mars 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça l'autre jour :

Mesures de precautions indispensables en raison du risque de grippe aviaire

Les vêtements "pied de poule" ou "pied de coq" sont desormais interdits pour une duree indeterminée.

De même, pour éviter toute mise en quarantaine, il est souhaitable de ne plus appeler ses proches "ma poule" "ma poulette"ou "mon poussin", "mon canard", "mon petit oiseau des îles", "mon petit oiseau de paradis", "ma colombe" ou de "roucouler" avec votre " petite caille".

Ne traitez plus ceux qui vous agacent de "petite dinde", "jeune coq", "oie blanche", "drôle d'oiseau", "perruche" et "perroquet", ni de "chapon" ou de "grue", ni ceux qui se font avoir de "pigeon" ou de "dindon de la farce", ni les étourdis "d'étourneaux" ou de "tête de linotte".

Les coiffures en "crête de coq" sont interdites, de même que les teintures "aile de corbeau", et vous ne devez plus "vous pavaner comme un paon" ni faire la « bouche en cul de poule ».

Vous ne devrez pas "monter sur vos ergots" ni vous "prendre de bec" avec les autres, comme il est interdit de "se voler dans les plumes" .
Il n'est pas non plus conseillé de jeter des oeufs à ceux qui chantent faux, d'applaudir celles qui "chantent comme un rossignol" ou de vous montrer "gai comme un pinson".

Ceux qui voudront crier victoire sont priés de ne plus pousser de "cocorico".

Les "poulets" resteront dans leurs casernes et leurs commissariats et n'essaieront pas d'attraper les "pies voleuses".

Les "crânes d'oeuf" sont assignés à résidence dans leurs bureaux climatisés.
Par mesure de précaution, les autres « noms d'oiseaux » sont également prohibés.

Bien que le « coucou » ne soit pas un oiseau migrateur, vous êtes priés de ne plus utiliser ce mot pour vous saluer.

Et si la température descend trop, couvrez-vous pour éviter d'attraper la « chair de poule » et évitez d'avoir un « appétit d'oiseau ».

Mais rien ne vous interdit de prendre votre « plume » pour compléter cet avis à la population et de le faire suivre, sans faire appel aux « pigeons voyageurs », à  tous vos amis !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mais rien ne vous interdit de prendre votre « plume » pour compléter cet avis à la population et de le faire suivre, sans faire appel aux « pigeons voyageurs », à  tous vos amis !



Et t'as pas peur qu'en leur faisant cygne ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as pas peur qu'en leur faisant cygne ...



...... j'adore ...........


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ça l'autre jour :
> 
> Mesures de precautions indispensables en raison du risque de grippe aviaire
> 
> ...




Autre mesure de précaution à prendre en ce moment : si vous avez décidé de partir en vacances sur l'île Moustique, renoncez-y si vous ne voulez pas attraper le chycoungougnia.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Mars 2006)

Ici dans le Morbihan, nous avons en face de la presqu'île de Quiberon deux petites îles appelées : Houat et Houedic .......(traduction en français : canard et caneton !!!!!)

Devrons-nous raser ces îles ???????


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ici dans le Morbihan, nous avons en face de la presqu'île de Quiberon deux petites îles appelées : Houat et Houedic .......(traduction en français : canard et caneton !!!!!)
> 
> Devrons-nous raser ces îles ???????



Pis faudra annuler le festival de Cannes, aussi, cette année ! Fini, les poulettes sur la croisette ! 

Une question que je me pose : Quid des ball traps ? Les élevages de pigeons d'argile sont-ils concernés par les mesures de clostration obligatoire ? Les tireurs pourront-ils continuer à crier "Poule !" avant de tirer ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis faudra annuler le festival de Cannes, aussi, cette année ! Fini, les poulettes sur la croisette !
> 
> Une question que je me pose : Quid des ball traps ? Les élevages de pigeons d'argile sont-ils concernés par les mesures de clostration obligatoire ?



... faut se renseigner....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis faudra annuler le festival de Cannes, aussi, cette année ! Fini, les poulettes sur la croisette !
> 
> Une question que je me pose : Quid des ball traps ? Les élevages de pigeons d'argile sont-ils concernés par les mesures de clostration obligatoire ? Les tireurs pourront-ils continuer à crier "Poule !" avant de tirer ?




Ben, je crois qu'ils vont remplacer le mot poule par "blonde" plus politiquement correcte

Nan, je vous adore mesdames. d'ailleurs Carodedakar confirmera que le terme blonde veut dire en fait mon épouse en canadien.

"je vais en parler à ma blonde". Gilles Vignaux ou Jacques Cartier (je sais plus)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> "je vais en parler à ma blonde". Gilles Vignaux ou Jacques Cartier (je sais plus)



Jacques Cartier, il était français, pas canadien !

Et pi, c'est "ma brune", et c'est Robert Charlebois : 

Si j'avais plus de Gazoline,
Je grimp'rais toutes les belles collines
En Volkswagen, avec ma brune.
Quand la noirceur sera venue,
J'allumerais les lumières ... Pour ma vue
...

Le titre de la chanson, c'est "Québec" coucou: Caroline  )


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je crois qu'ils vont remplacer le mot poule par "blonde" plus politiquement correcte
> 
> Nan, je vous adore mesdames. d'ailleurs Carodedakar confirmera que le terme blonde veut dire en fait mon épouse en canadien.
> 
> "je vais en parler à ma blonde". Gilles Vignaux ou Jacques Cartier (je sais plus)



Elle confirme pour la moitier.

Une "blonde", c'est LA copine, sa femme, son amante. C'est avant tout l'amoureuse. En tout cas, le message est clair: on couche avec. Elle peut être noire comme les grandes Wolofs, ou blanche comme les Danoises. Au Québec, on répugne à dire "ma femme". Ça fait trop "ma chose acquise devant le maire et le curé". Alors, va savoir pourquoi, on a décidé de toujours dire "ma blonde".

Pour les hommes, c'est la même chose, on va dire "mon chum" (prononcé "tchom"). Toujours. Jamais je ne dis mon mari devant un Québécois. "J'te présente mon chum"

... et ce n'est pas canadien, bien sûr... Qu'on arrête de dire qu'on est Canadiens!:rateau: 

"Gilles Vigneault"! V'là quelques décennies, j'en aurais bien fait mon chum. Aujourd'hui, son fils Guillaume - écrivain - n'est pas pire pan toute non plus!


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Jacques Cartier, il était français, pas canadien !
> 
> Et pi, c'est "ma brune", et c'est Robert Charlebois :
> 
> ...



ma "brune., c'était une joke, un parallèle à "la blonde", qui est "universel" au Qc. 

L'accent direct, sans fla-fla, chaleureux, me manque, c'est terrible :love: 

Coucou aussi!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Je reviendrai à Montréal
Dans un grand Bing bleu de mer
J'ai besoin de revoir l'hiver
Et ses aurores boréales

J'ai besoin de cette lumière
Descendue droit du Labrador
Et qui fait neiger sur l'hiver
  Des roses bleues, des roses d'or 

Dans le silence de l'hiver
Je veux revoir ce lac étrange
Entre le crystal et le verre
Où viennent se poser des anges

Je reviendrai à Montréal
Ecouter le vent de la mer
Se briser comme un grand cheval
Sur les remparts blancs de l'hiver

Je veux revoir le long désert
Des rues qui n'en finissent pas
Qui vont jusqu'au bout de l'hiver
Sans qu'il y ait trace de pas

J'ai besoin de sentir le froid
Mourir au fond de chaque pierre
Et rejaillir au bord des toits
Comme des glaçons de bonbons clairs

Je reviendrai à Montréal
Dans un grand Bing bleu de mer
Je reviendrai à Montréal
Me marier avec l'hiver
Me marier avec l'hiver


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Jacques Cartier, il était français, pas canadien !
> 
> 
> ...
> ...




Je sais, c'est lui qu'a inventé la machine à mélasse. C'est bien connu:mouais::love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

On est jamais assez prudent    


Voir la pièce jointe 9512


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On est jamais assez prudent
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 9512



Déjà bu, mais c'est la première fois en couleur, jusqu'ici, c'était "au trait".:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

Par contre, je pense que celle ci, c'est la première fois :


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On est jamais assez prudent
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 9512



Passe le message au chat de ton voisin... :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je pense que celle ci, c'est la première fois :


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

>




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.



Là, vBubulle à raison, pour une fois, c'est lui qui les mérite pour celle ci


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2006)

Hier, celle-ci était en grande forme, mais j'ai entendu dire qu'au Nord du Ghana, ça commençait à tomber. 






Des fois, je me dis que c'est juste une grosse joke, ces poules malades. Du bon poulet, il me semble que ça peut pas être mauvais?

PFK peut bien continuer ses fritures pourries...

Ouep, je reviendrais bien à Montréal, et pour diverses raisons, pas juste aviaires...


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2006)

L'évêque des Landes recommande aux fidèles de manger de la volaille pendant le Carême



> PARIS (AP) - Dans les Landes, les catholiques auront le droit de faire une entorse en mangeant de la volaille pendant le Carême. L'évêque du diocèse d'Aire et Dax, Mgr Philippe Breton, veut en faire un "geste significatif de solidarité" à l'égard de la filière avicole.


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Mars 2006)

Ah ben tabarnak, voilà donc que le Québec se met sérieusement au travail: mesures d'urgences en route.

J'imagine la folie qui va s'emparer des gens... plus de 50 000 mots prévus.

Pandémie:

http://www.lapresse.com/article/20060307/CPACTUALITES/60308002/5032/CPACTUALITES


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tabarnak, voilà donc que le Québec se met sérieusement au travail: mesures d'urgences en route.
> 
> J'imagine la folie qui va s'emparer des gens... plus de 50 000 mots prévus.
> 
> ...





			
				la page du lien de Caroline a dit:
			
		

> Le Conseil des ministres, qui se réunit aujourd'hui, doit donner le feu vert *au plan de Philippe Couillard* visant à endiguer la pandémie.



Et avec un nom comme ça, on peut penser qu'il aura les *******s pour ne pas céder d'un pouce !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et avec un nom comme ça, on peut penser qu'il aura les *******s pour ne pas céder d'un pouce !



Vive le Québec libre !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis faudra annuler le festival de Cannes, aussi, cette année ! Fini, les poulettes sur la croisette !
> 
> Une question que je me pose : Quid des ball traps ? Les élevages de pigeons d'argile sont-ils concernés par les mesures de clostration obligatoire ? Les tireurs pourront-ils continuer à crier "Poule !" avant de tirer ?





			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je crois qu'ils vont remplacer le mot poule par "blonde" plus politiquement correcte


:affraid: blonde...tirer?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





POOL!!!z'avez pas intérêt à essayer


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: blonde...tirer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




..ça a l'air liquide ce qu'il projette là ton tireur   

..c'est limite hors charte ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

remarques qu'un poulet n'y survivrait pas. Ce monsieur Couillard est il fin chasseur?


ceci dit j'imagine une bande de clampin dans leur fosse crier: BLONDE


















et au loin, une jolie blonde tricotant une chaussette (demandez pas pourquoi) s'envole dans le soleil couchant...  J'ai trop lu Gotlib, vu les monthy python et relu les bd d'edika moi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ça a l'air liquide ce qu'il projette là ton tireur
> 
> ..c'est limite hors charte ça



t'inquiète blonde007 a plus d'une munition dans sa poche


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et avec un nom comme ça, on peut penser qu'il aura les *******s pour ne pas céder d'un pouce !



C'est con comme annonce, j'en reviens pas (l'annonce faite au Qc, en première page du journal le plus lu, de mesures d'urgence, d'une pandémie, avec des chiffres tueurs du futur), de quoi faire peur au moindre bouffeur d'oeuf...

En tout cas, m'en vais flatter les poules du voisin...  C'est l'heure de la promenade avec ma "blonde" :rateau:


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2006)

"Le Français est un animal de basse-cour, si bien domestiqué qu'il n'ose franchir aucune palissade. Voir ses goûts en art et en littérature..."

Mon coeur mis à nu, Charles Baudelaire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

Maintenant que le virus se transmet aux chats, est-ce que les gros matous d'Apple (Puma, Jaguar, Panthère et Tigre) peuvent attraper la grippe aviaire (ce serait bien la première fois qu'ils chopent un virus ) ?


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que le virus se transmet aux chats, est-ce que les gros matous d'Apple (Puma, Jaguar, Panthère et Tigre) peuvent attraper la grippe aviaire (ce serait bien la première fois qu'ils chopent un virus ) ?



Mais non, ils sont vaccinées.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

Par contre, les canards devraient être confinés, que font les modos ?


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les canards devraient être confinés, que font les modos ?



Tortionnaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tortionnaire.



Pas du tout du tout ! Principe de précaution oblige, imagine que tu chopes la pandémie, on aurait l'air fin !


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout du tout ! Principe de précaution oblige, imagine que tu chopes la pandémie, on aurait l'air fin !



Trop tard.


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Mars 2006)

C'est le gris pâle qui est agaçant...  Faut vraiment vouloir le lire, tellement c'est pâle! 

---

Roberto, si je vivais dans une grande ville de France, en tout cas, en Occident, je n'en aurais rien à cirer des poules - jusqu'au jour... 

Sur ce thread, je crois bien être une des rares à traiter du sujet un tant soi peu sérieusement, quoiqu'il soit parti d'un rire  cynique... alors, il ne fallait pas trop en demander.

Perso, je vis avec les poules des voisins, j'y pense plusieurs fois par jour, me demandant "quand" ça va arriver à Accra.

Peut-ête jamais?

En tout cas, ce soir, c'est un poulet grillé qui est dans mon menu du soir... j'ai acheté le poulet, l'ai fait emballer, l'ai rapidement foutu  au congélo. Cet arpès-midi, je l'ai sorti du congélo, et il ira directo dans le four, sans plus de mesures culinaires que ça.

Voilà où j'en suis rendue.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

je crois que malgré tout on prend tous ça au sérieux. Mais les médias en font tellement...

Pour le poulet, excellente idée; As tu de l'oignon? si oui, tu farcis le poulet avec de l'oignon grossièrement haché, sel-poivre et roulez bolide.

Tu sais, ici, il y a des gens qui veulent confiner les chats... imagines pour les chats errants sans parler de ces C..s qui se débarassent de leur chat. A Paris, ils ont une chance sur 1 milliard de croiser une bestiole sauvage et migratrice... ce pays me rend dingue


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Mars 2006)

Et y'a l'autre extrême, Olivier. Ici, on va attendre de voir des milliers d'oiseaux morts pour réagir. Ou un humain. 

---

Pour les oignons, et l'ail, j'allais le mettre dans le fond du bol.

Moi qui adooooore le bon poulet grillé, simplement. Je me demande:

"À quand le dernier poulet?"


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Mars 2006)

quoique se débarrasser des chats et des chiens, en ville, ça ne serait pas une mauvaise chose, j'en parlais encore l'autre jour avec mon dauphin apprivoisé, dans ma baignoire, et lui aussi trouvait ça très con d'avoir des animaux polluants confinés dans des appartements urbains...
un chat, c'est comme un chien, un tigre ou un canard, c'est fait pour vivre à la campagne...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout du tout ! Principe de précaution oblige, imagine que tu chopes la pandémie, on aurait l'air fin !



T'inquiète donc pas : Mobyduck et moi appartenons à une espèce très particulière de canard qui est naturellement protégée contre la grippe aviaire. Donc tu ne crains rien à nous fréquenter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète donc pas : Mobyduck et moi appartenons à une espèce très particulière de canard qui est naturellement protégée contre la grippe aviaire. Donc tu ne crains rien à nous fréquenter.



Tu sais, ton problème ? Eh bien, c'est que comme tous les canards, il te faut beaucoup de temps pour prendre en compte l'information relative à ton décès, raison pour laquelle tout ces aimables anatidés continuent à courir dix bonnes minutes après qu'on leur ai coupé la tête !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, ton problème ? Eh bien, c'est que comme tous les canards, il te faut beaucoup de temps pour prendre en compte l'information relative à ton décès, raison pour laquelle tout ces aimables anatidés continuent à courir dix bonnes minutes après qu'on leur ai coupé la tête !



Méchant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Méchant !



Meuuuh nan ! J'rigole, j'aime les canards ... Gastronomiquement parlant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuh nan ! J'rigole, j'aime les canards ... Gastronomiquement parlant.



Ah bon. Alors ça va.


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Mars 2006)

Quand même, pas trop l'goût de la farcir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Quand même, pas trop l'goût de la farcir...



La farcir, c'est rien, c'est *se* la farcir qui doit être chia rébarbatif !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La farcir, c'est rien, c'est *se* la farcir qui doit être chia rébarbatif !




c'est le dernier modèle de chez Durex?

seyant, si si


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Mars 2006)

Meu non..... le danger, c'est de la farcir lorsqu'elle est crue. Une fois cuite, on peut se la farcir sans danger 

Mais bon, au premier look, on ne désire ni l'un, ni l'autre...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

c'est king size non?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Non seulement c'est un peu facile de fourrer une poule cuite, mais en plus c'est pas toujours top top, y a un risque de vomi prononcé et de passivité


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est king size non?



C'est à cause du "carénage intégral" ! :rateau:


  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement c'est un peu facile de fourrer une poule cuite, mais en plus c'est pas toujours top top, y a un risque de vomi prononcé et de passivité



A ce genre de post, on sent tout de suite l'homme d'expérience !


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> A ce genre de post, on sent tout de suite l'homme d'expérience !



Tu me l'enlève de la bouche.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

on devrait transférer ces posts sur le thread "point G"

Non, parceque le carénage, tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu me l'enlève de la bouche.  :rateau:




:afraid::afraid::afraid: hein


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2006)

Aux dernières nouvelles, les inondations envahissent le pays.

C'est la grippe à rivières.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> :afraid::afraid::afraid: hein



Tout de suite...il n'y a aucun sous entendu.  

Tu as l'esprit mal tourné.   

Et puis je ne suis pas un canard facile.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> quoique se débarrasser des chats et des chiens, en ville, ça ne serait pas une mauvaise chose, j'en parlais encore l'autre jour avec mon dauphin apprivoisé, dans ma baignoire, et lui aussi trouvait ça très con d'avoir des animaux polluants confinés dans des appartements urbains...
> un chat, c'est comme un chien, un tigre ou un canard, c'est fait pour vivre à la campagne...



en tous cas c pas moi dans la baignoire de l'anguille


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2006)

Les vêtements "pied de poule" ou "pied de coq" sont désormais interdits pour une durée indéterminée.

De même, pour éviter toute mise en quarantaine, il est souhaitable de ne plus appeler ses proches "ma poule" "ma poulette"ou "mon poussin", "mon canard", "mon petit oiseau des îles", "mon petit Oiseau de paradis", "ma colombe" ou de "roucouler" avec votre "petite Caille".

Ne traitez plus ceux qui vous agacent de "petite dinde", "jeune coq", "oie blanche", "drôle d'oiseau", "perruche" et "perroquet", ni de "chapon" ou de "grue", ni ceux qui se font avoir de "pigeon" ou de "dindon de la farce", ni les étourdis "d'étourneaux" ou de "tête de linotte".

Les coiffures en "crête de coq" sont interdites, de même que les teintures "aile de corbeau", et vous ne devez plus "vous pavaner comme un paon" ni faire la « bouche en cul de poule ».

Vous ne devrez pas "monter sur vos ergots" ni vous "prendre de bec" avec les autres, comme il est interdit de "se voler dans les plumes".

Il n'est pas non plus conseillé de jeter des oeufs à ceux qui chantent faux, d'applaudir celles qui "chantent comme un "rossignol" ou de vous montrer "gai comme un pinson".

Ceux qui voudront crier victoire sont priés de ne plus pousser de "cocorico".

Les "poulets" resteront dans leurs casernes et leurs commissariats et n'essaieront pas d'attraper les "pies voleuses".

Les "crânes d'oeuf" sont assignés à résidence dans leurs bureaux climatisés.

Par mesure de précaution, les autres noms d'oiseaux sont également prohibés.

Bien que le « coucou » ne soit pas un oiseau migrateur, vous êtes priés de ne plus utiliser ce mot pour vous saluer.

Et si la température descend trop, couvrez-vous pour éviter d'attraper la «chair de poule» et évitez d'avoir un «appétit d'oiseau».

Mais rien ne vous interdit de prendre votre «plume» pour compléter cet avis à la population et de le faire suivre, sans faire appel aux «Pigeons voyageurs», à tous vos amis !


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Mars 2006)

Excellent 




   (combo)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

on le savait, toi t'es pas un dauphin t'es une sirène


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mars 2006)

*ÉVITER*
- le Canard WC
- de faire ou de lire des canards avec le café du matin. (Le Canard Enchaîné passe encore, il n'est pas en liberté)
- les bombons la Pie qui chante©
- de prendre des perroquets à l'apéro
- les films, séries et autres feuilletons qui finissent en cul de poule.
- de sortir de chez soi lorsqu'il fait un froid de canard.
- les nids de poules en voiture.
- le jeu de l'oie.


Le danger est à chaque coin de rue




 
:afraid:


----------



## richard-deux (11 Mars 2006)

Désolé.


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2006)

Ça n'a pas déjà été posté dans un des fils sur la grippe aviaire ? 

Edit : là !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les vêtements "pied de poule" ou "pied de coq" sont désormais interdits pour une durée indéterminée.
> 
> De même, pour éviter toute mise en quarantaine, il est souhaitable de ne plus appeler ses proches "ma poule" "ma poulette"ou "mon poussin", "mon canard", "mon petit oiseau des îles", "mon petit Oiseau de paradis", "ma colombe" ou de "roucouler" avec votre "petite Caille".
> 
> ...




  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> on le savait, toi t'es pas un dauphin t'es une sirène



c parce que t'es arrivé après ma mutation génétique avant j'étais bien un dauphin sur macgé si si j't'assure!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> c parce que t'es arrivé après ma mutation génétique avant j'étais bien un dauphin sur macgé si si j't'assure!



Il a le dos large, le dauphin ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

c'est ce qu'on appelle le dauphin née libéré ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai la grippe à bière !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai la grippe à bière !



Alcoolique !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai la grippe à bière !


Un post dont tu puisses avoir honte, c'est assez rare. Celui-ci est très réussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Le virus touche le Cameroun.


----------



## al02 (12 Mars 2006)

En fouinant, j'ai trouvé ceci :

Allemagne: Grippe aviaire : une fouine vivante atteinte du H5N1


et : Un cas de vache folle suspecté aux Etats-Unis


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> et : Un cas de vache folle suspecté aux Etats-Unis



Il faut quand même préciser que la vache folle américaine est bien spécifique ; en effet, à la différence de la nôtre, elle n'est pas atteinte d'ESB, mais de GWB* 

:rateau: 




(*)[MODE=Accent_Texan]Gwave Wessemblance Bushienne[/MODE]


----------



## Imaginus (12 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut quand même préciser que la vache folle américaine est bien spécifique ; en effet, à la différence de la nôtre, elle n'est pas atteinte d'ESB, mais de GWB*
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut quand même préciser que la vache folle américaine est bien spécifique ; en effet, à la différence de la nôtre, elle n'est pas atteinte d'ESB, mais de GWB*
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Mars 2006)

Si on congèle l'oiseau durant plusieurs jours, le virus crève-t-il?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Il résiste pas à la chaleur mais bien au froid, comme la viande quoi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les vêtements "pied de poule" ou "pied de coq" sont désormais interdits pour une durée indéterminée.
> 
> De même, pour éviter toute mise en quarantaine, il est souhaitable de ne plus appeler ses proches "ma poule" "ma poulette"ou "mon poussin", "mon canard", "mon petit oiseau des îles", "mon petit Oiseau de paradis", "ma colombe" ou de "roucouler" avec votre "petite Caille".
> 
> ...




J'ai déjà mis ce texte en page 30 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Si on congèle l'oiseau durant plusieurs jours, le virus crève-t-il?



Non, mais si tu le mange pas cru, il crève à la cuisson, et de toute façon, il n'infecte que par les voies respiratoires, et principalement via les plumes, donc si tu ébouillante pour plumer (ou si tu achètes tout plumé), c'est bon, et si, par accident, tu avales un virus vivant, aucun risque, il ne résistera pas au passage de ton estomac (il ne résiste pas aux sucs gastriques).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

n'empêche que c'est la folie.

Hier on a été faire un tour dans une ferme, au retour, ma douce avait peur qu'on refile la grippe au chat !!!:mouais:

P'ting, si elle aussi...


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai la grippe à bière !


C'est une ancienne forme de grippe... bénigne.


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais si tu le mange pas cru, il crève à la cuisson, et de toute façon, il n'infecte que par les voies respiratoires, et principalement via les plumes, donc si tu ébouillante pour plumer (ou si tu achètes tout plumé), c'est bon, et si, par accident, tu avales un virus vivant, aucun risque, il ne résistera pas au passage de ton estomac (il ne résiste pas aux sucs gastriques).



Merci Supermoquette et Pascal.

OK, on va dire qu'ici, le poulet, ils l'ébouillantent pas. Ils ne font que le mettre dans l'eau chaude, pour le plumer.

Puis, moi, je le prépare pour le faire cuire.

C'est cette étape-là qui me dérange.

---

Oui, c'est de la foile Olivier, mais il suffit que le virus s'adapte à toi et à moi (qu'il modifie sa propre composition, son noyau), pour que ça devienne un peu plus sérieux. Cette évolution fort probable fait réfléchir.

En tout cas, pas vu d'oiseaux morts par ici jusqu'ici. Ce qui me fait penser que si ça arrive, personne ne va le dire, ils vont le cacher, l'enterrer, sans rien rapporter aux autorités sanitaires, ou aux vétérinaires.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Bah tu fais comme pour la salmonelle, tu nettoies tout au savon après avoir préparé l'poulet.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu fais comme pour la salmonelle, tu nettoies tout au savon après avoir préparé l'poulet.




rigolez pas.

J'avais des amis qui avaient 3 gamins (2 garçons et 1 filles, le tout entre 8 et 3 ans). Je passai le WE chez eux et ils avaient sorties la veille du congélo une pintade pas plumée. On avait un peu fait la fête, donc grasse matinée. 
Les gamins avaient l'habitude et se préparaient eux même le p'tit déjeuner...

Pour faire plaisir à leur maman, il ont lavé la pintade........................ à l'AJAX


Bon, j'ai été acheté un poulet:love:


Trop for les gamins.


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu fais comme pour la salmonelle, tu nettoies tout au savon après avoir préparé l'poulet.


Et surtout ne pas oublier de le frotter vigoureusement au papier de verre.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Huh je parlais des mains, ustensiles et plan de travail, bande de nases


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh je parlais des mains, ustensiles et plan de travail, bande de nases



toi même d'abord. et pis, tu peux laver tout ce que tu veux, si cette sale bête est atteinte; tu peux courrir, le virus il te courra après kan même. NA!


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Mars 2006)

j'ai interdit à mon chien de renifler les cul de zosios lors de ses promenades et nous on s'équipe (moi et mon chien) de casques lors des promenades au cas ou on se prendrai un canard en pleine tronche...


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2006)

On vit une drôle d'époque !!!

Le débit de boisson habituellement réservé pour la Saint Patrick n'est plus fréquentable !

Misère !

Encore une victime de la grippe à bière ! ! !

En réalité, il s'agit de la grippe de la pompe à bière, le levier est complètement grippé ! ! !

Que faire ? ? ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

En tous les cas, je constate que le CPE a détrôné la grippe aviaire dans les infos !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> En tous les cas, je constate que le CPE a détrôné la grippe aviaire dans les infos !!!



Bah oui, il n'y a plus de canard à massacrer...




 Meurtrier!!!...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, il n'y a plus de canard à massacrer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




..... heu ....   sans S à meutrier


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ..... heu ....   sans S à meutrier



Herk...  :mouais:  Coin!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, il n'y a plus de canard à massacrer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as raison, il se rabattent sur les poulets


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> En tous les cas, je constate que le CPE a détrôné la grippe aviaire dans les infos !!!



T'imagines un jeune avec un contrat CPE qui choperait la grippe aviaire : il aurait vraiment pas de bol et il serait sûr de se faire lourder.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines un jeune avec un contrat CPE qui choperait la grippe aviaire : il aurait vraiment pas de bol et il serait sûr de se faire lourder.




Surtout s'il revient de vacances dans l'Océan Indien à Maurice ou La Réunion...... et qu'il se soit fait piquer par le "chik.."


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines un jeune avec un contrat CPE qui choperait la grippe aviaire : il aurait vraiment pas de bol et il serait sûr de se faire lourder.




:mouais:les poulets sont en CNE ou CPE t'es sur ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:les poulets sont en CNE ou CPE t'es sur ?




..... se renseigner au commissariat le plus proche


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:les poulets sont en CNE ou CPE t'es sur ?



Je ne parle pas des poulets mais des jeunes.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parle pas des poulets mais des jeunes.




.... et si ce sont de jeunes poulets ?????


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... et si ce sont de jeunes poulets ?????



C'est vrai qu'on aurait du parler de poussins. Hein mes poussins.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... et si ce sont de jeunes poulets ?????



Ca dépend lesquels.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on aurait du parler de poussins. Hein mes poussins.



Ça existe, ça, des poux sains ? :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe, ça, des poux sains ? :mouais:



Sur la tête de *Michael Jackson* surement...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Sur la tête de *Michael Jackson* surement...



Excellent !


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mars 2006)

Voici pourquoi les poules sont sujettes à la grippe...


----------



## macam (24 Mars 2006)

:rateau: ya la grippe a viaire mais c'est ou ça ... ...ok je sors

on doit confiner les poulets donc on peut rouler bourré maintenant ... ...ok je ressors

(je rapelle que l'abus d'alcool est dangereux surtout au volant)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## al02 (29 Mars 2006)

Pourtant :

« La crise de la grippe aviaire vient d'effrayer la chronique. » _(sic)_... (al02)  :love:


----------

